# Daily Animal Medicine Cards for USMB



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok...this is how this is going to work. I am going to shuffle my medicine cards and pull one every day. The one I pull pertains to ALL of us here at USMB. If they are facing up, they represent today's message from that Spirit Animal. If they are upside down, they are "contrary" and have a meaning for what that animal represents as well. It is 2/25/14 and after midnight...so this first one is for Tuesday 2/25/14.
I will type what that card's animal means...straight up, or "contrary" (upside down).

I used to do this at my shops, and wrote the info on the card and propped it on the counter. I also used to do it at a few message boards over the years and folks seemed to like the concept. 

You can comment on the days "message" or just shrug it off, but I think it will be fun, and positive, and uplifting as well as a learning tool on what we all should be focusing on that particular day...which will not be in other threads...only this one so check daily! The "reading" will come from Jamie Sams & David Carson's book and cards I have before me and that I have had for over 10 years. I will also at times include other info on what today's particular card represents for each animal drawn.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


_*TURTLE (right side up)

If you draw The Turtle Card, it augurs a time of connecting with the power of Earth and the Mother-Goddess within. This is a reminder of the ally you have in Mother Earth. It does not matter what situation you have created: ask her for assistance, and abundance will follow.*_

_*The turtle is probably best known for its longevity. The turtle is a nomad who carries his home wherever he goes. The turtle's shell serves as a protective shield from the elements and its predators. It lives on the beach, between water and land. Turtle teaches us that Life is a Beach. The turtle does not stress. Turtle moves slowly, reminding us to slow down. What is the hurry? If turtle appears you may need to start delegating your duties, or let go entirely of some things. You also may need to withdraw from others (retreat to your shell) and recoup your energies. *_


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

I would also appreciate it very much if those who are interested in this thread to please pass the word. I do not want to do the @ thing because some don't like it and I want to respect their wishes. However, not everyone clicks NEW POSTS, so they may not see it. Invite whom you wish. Those interested in animal spirit guides are welcome to comment on each days animal...and especially if what I pull from the cards, helps you. I hope it does.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

btw...if after a week or so of it just being me with no interest from others, then I will just stop and let it scroll off into lalaland. And no hard feelings, either.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

More info on TURTLE'S message:


*The turtle totem wisdom teaches us about walking our path in peace and sticking to it with determination and serenity. Slow moving on earth, yet also incredibly fast and agile in water, those who have the turtle as totem or spirit animal may be encouraged to take a break in their busy lives and look around or within themselves for more grounded, long-lasting solutions. Traditionally, the turtle is symbolic of the way of peace, whether it&#8217;s inviting us to cultivate peace of mind or a peaceful relationship with our environment.
Turtle Symbolism

The turtle symbolism is characterized by the association with the Earth and earth symbols of groundedness and patience:

Symbol of the world, of the Earth
Ability to stay grounded, even in moments of disturbances and chaos
Slowing down, pacing yourself
Determination, persistence
Emotional strength and understanding
Ancient wisdom
The turtle is also linked to the spirit of the water and the fluid nature of emotions.



Turtle totem teachings for walking your path

The turtle totem symbolizes our peaceful walk on this earth. It represents the path we take as we embark on our journey through life.  In contrast to emotional or spiritual development occurring in bursts, the way of the turtle anchors our personal unfolding in a slow, more grounded series of steps and longer cycles of transformation.

The turtle is associated with our physical and embodied evolution on the earthly plane. Call this spirit animal for help to be more grounded. You can also get help slowing down and pacing yourself, so you can take your next step with more confidence.

The turtle and ancient wisdom of the Earth

The American continent is referred to as &#8220;Turtle Island&#8221; in the Native American folklore. It is said that the Turtle carried the weight of the land of that continent on her back. This image is also present in Hindu and Chinese cultures, where the turtle is the animal carrying Mother Earth  and holding the world in balance.

Having the turtle as totem means that you have an affinity with the ancient wisdom of the earth. You are naturally tuned into the elements, land, plants, people and animals. You carry your home on your back figuratively speaking and feel at ease wherever you are.

The turtle totem and determination

The wisdom of the turtle totem teaches us about determination and staying strong despite obstacles or distractions. This animal encourages those who have it as totem to listen deeply to their guidance and trust their path no matter what.

It is a great helper for those who need to provide a steady effort and persistence. You can call on the wisdom of the turtle when you need help to sustain your efforts and succeed in a long-lasting endeavor. By analogy with the biological attributes of this animal characterized by a long life, this spirit animal is also associated with longevity.

If you have the turtle as spirit animal, you may be inclined to base your decisions on a deliberate process of reviews and considerations. It may sometimes take you longer than most to make your move, but the results tend to be long-lasting and solid.

The turtle and the way of peace

The turtle represents the way of peace &#8211; whether it&#8217;s external or internal. It is considered as the Peace-Maker in Native American traditions. This animal is also often associated with the feminine principle or feminine energy, which foster peace and harmony with all things.

Being inspired by the wisdom of the turtle totem, you can slow down when you feel you are getting overwhelmed by a situation or emotions and rest to gain a more grounded perspective. This spirit guide can assist you in taking time for yourself to better integrate all the aspects of a given situation or issue.
*


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

How about some cool pics for each totem animal that speaks thru my shuffling, and on to the readers (if there are any readers, lol).


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

The Great A'tuin is my favorite (space) turtle.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

It's beautiful! And I just snagged it for my Pinterest. Thank you!


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

good morning....great thread.....you do realize the christians or those who claim to be christian will not participate in this thread?

o well.....

perhaps a misunderstanding of what totems are?

some one will say devil worshiping etc?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> good morning....great thread.....you do realize the christians or those who claim to be christian will not participate in this thread?
> 
> o well.....
> 
> ...




I'm a believer of Christ...but in a round about way and not the "standard procedure" ways of christians. I believe God speaks to me through those whom I truly trust explicitly...animals. And if others think it devil worshship...then I respect their belief and understand if they don't want to participate. I consider it no different than reading ones daily horoscope, myself, and harmless. Animals are God's creations as well and can teach us much..if we are quiet and actually listen. 

I am STOKED you came, Bones. I was hoping you would.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm having a heck of a time trying to figure out how to put a logo I just made underneath the tiger..or next to it, with a link to this thread but I just scratched a bald spot on my head. So..if I am MIA, it's cus I am in my control panel trying to figure it out, lol.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

o gracie.....you are so new to the hate of the christains......the daily horoscope thing....

Astrology, Horoscopes, Signs of the Zodiac, and the Bible

but dont you stop....i love seeing the things you post and the ideas you have.....dont let the mindless bigotry change you


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

there i can be of no help....with adding the link


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> o gracie.....you are so new to the hate of the christains......the daily horoscope thing....
> 
> Astrology, Horoscopes, Signs of the Zodiac, and the Bible
> 
> but dont you stop....i love seeing the things you post and the ideas you have.....dont let the mindless bigotry change you



I am going to be me, honey. I won't stop. I am a pagan christian. I follow the path God leads me on. This is one of them. An online friend once told me that animals speak to me because God knows they are the only ones I trust. If those of other faiths want to think I am evil or whatever, that's on them, not me. Or God. He and I have our own little club.

And..as you can see....I FIGURED IT OUT! Dig my sigline?? I do!

Meanwhile, I hope you stick around, Bones. I am eager for tomorrow night at midnight...when I can draw another card!


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

true story:  i did tarot cards for years....had major and minor ...did a full reading ......i had packed away many of my books, cards and skulls......my former christian husband trashed it all without telling me...still a point of contention


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 25, 2014)

Gracie! This is a very cool and interesting thread! I love things like this. I do have a word of advice and/or observation. Keep the thread going even if you don't see a lot of "participation" and I'll tell you why. A lot of people, myself included, may not always comment on the days material BUT will be checking it daily. 



It reminds me of daily horoscopes but with a more grounded message.    on the thread!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

If you want to contribute with some of your input, you would be more than welcome!
Sorry to hear your ex did that. Mine is NA, but does not practice any belief any more. And I mean NONE. I keep telling him his ancestors are rolling.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

he is not my ex lol...former christian but still the husband......he has offered to replace but those things cannot be replaced...the remainder of my skulls are now out in the open where i can keep an eye on them...he no longer freaks at the human skull in the kitchen.....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Gracie! This is a very cool and interesting thread! I love things like this. I do have a word of advice and/or observation. Keep the thread going even if you don't see a lot of "participation" and I'll tell you why. A lot of people, myself included, may not always comment on the days material BUT will be checking it daily.
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me of daily horoscopes but with a more grounded message.    on the thread!



Will do, CK! When I pull the cards after shuffling...I think USMB!...then whatever I pull, I will post. I also fixed my sigline. It was too "busy" and I like the tiger...so...what I got now will suffice. Neater too. I hate messy siggies.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> he is not my ex lol...former christian but still the husband......he has offered to replace but those things cannot be replaced...the remainder of my skulls are now out in the open where i can keep an eye on them...he no longer freaks at the human skull in the kitchen.....



Oh, sorry about the ex part. At least you "larned" him to not do THAT again.
Dammit. I had an OLD OLD set of tarot cards. OLD. Tried to sell them on ebay cuz tarot isn't my thang...so I sent them to the swap meet with the Sister In Law and she sold them. If I run across another set..I'll holler to see if you want them. I have a set of Phoenix cards though. I think. Somewhere around here. Interesting, but kinda deep for me. Want them if I can find them? Something about previous life stuff. I think. Been awhile since I looked at them.
I am totally into animals and spirit guides. Not much else. Probably because I love them so much.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep. I just found them in the closet. The Phoenix Cards by Susan Sheppard. "Reading and interpreting Past Life Influences with the phoenix deck". All the cards are present as is the book.
Just holler if you want them. Maybe you can use them cuz I don't. And I have not gotten around to send them to the swap meet.

DAMN. I sure wish I had those old cards. Very vintage and cool. But..they are long gone now.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

Dayum! It is almost 5am. I think I need to go to bed! See y'all this afternoon, lol, cuz I will probably sleep til noon!

Goodnight, folks.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 25, 2014)

Daughter had a connection to the turtle since she was an infant. 
More recently it had been the owl. 
These days she's trying to find herself LOL.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 25, 2014)

Even after reading through this thread, I don't have a clue what's going on. I'll stay though, and figure it out as the thread progresses.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree with what C_K Gracie, if you are willing, it'd be great if you kept it going. I find this very interesting and will be checking often.

Subscribed.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

i will admit...i am a wee bit taken back by the pagan christian label...but in the being of all that is holy to me.....what the fuck honey hush....you go girl....if it works for you.....*soft laugh*

i will mull that concept all day now..thanks to you...but it does give me something to  ponder as i go about my day....

blessed be to all....regardless of religion, race, creed or whatever......you republicans still suck however.....*snickers*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 25, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> he is not my ex lol...former christian but still the husband......he has offered to replace but those things cannot be replaced...the remainder of my skulls are now out in the open where i can keep an eye on them...he no longer freaks at the human skull in the kitchen.....



@strollingnones - Another skull collector! I've collected for years, use some in raptor education programs and paint others. 

Turtles. What's not to love about turtles. Can we include tortoises? 

I've hatched and raised desert tortoises in an incubator on my dining room table. Their strength lies in their ability to stay the course. Nonetheless, we humans are close to wiping out some species.

I have a dear friend in Tucson who rescues turtles and tortoises so am sending this on. 

Very nice idea Gracie and I agree with CK ... Even if you don't get a lot of posts, don't stop until you run out of critters. 

Blessed Be ~


----------



## Connery (Feb 25, 2014)

This is a very interesting thread Gracie this will be great place to drop by and meditate on some of your posts and burn some sage. Glad you started it. These thoughts, no matter where they are from bring me peace and a chance for reflection on the day and self assessment....


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 25, 2014)

Good thread.  Reminds of the time when my oldest daughter was a child and every time I took her hiking with me dragonflies would follow her around.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> The Great A'tuin is my favorite (space) turtle.



Terry Pratchett and DiscWorld is my favorite relaxing literature.

I ponder "Small Gods" at least weekly.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 25, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> good morning....great thread.....you do realize the christians or those who claim to be christian will not participate in this thread?
> 
> o well.....
> 
> ...



more totems for us then.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

burning sage is for wiccans and pussies lol


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

a whole generation.....loved the turtles....turtles on the half shell...turtle power.....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 25, 2014)

I like this thread, Gracie.  Well done...and thanks for including me.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > The Great A'tuin is my favorite (space) turtle.
> ...



One of my favs too!

Have you ever read Good Omens? I have reread that one a couple of times and it is due for another soon.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> good morning....great thread.....you do realize the christians or those who claim to be christian will not participate in this thread?
> 
> o well.....
> 
> ...



They already consider spiritual atheists like me to be the spawn of satan so hanging around this thread isn't going to make one iota of difference to me.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Good thread.  Reminds of the time when my oldest daughter was a child and every time I took her hiking with me dragonflies would follow her around.



Ah. She is blessed with a great totem,  [MENTION=44774]Asclepias[/MENTION]!

_The dragonfly totem carries the wisdom of transformation and adaptability in life. As spirit animal, the dragonfly is connected to the symbolism of change and light. When the dragonfly shows up in your life, it may remind you to bring a bit more lightness and joy into your life. Those who have this animal as totem may be inclined to delve deep into their emotions and shine their true colors.
Dragonfly Meaning

The dragonfly is generally associated with the symbolic meaning of transformation. Here are common meanings for this animal totem:

Change and transformation
Adaptability
Joy, lightness of being
Symbol of the realm of emotions, invitation to dive deeper into your feeling
Being on the lookout for illusions and deceits, whether are external or personal
Connection with nature&#8217;s spirits, fairies realms


Dragonfly totem wisdom and change

Dragonflies start to grow in water and then move into the air and fly. When this spirit animal shows up in your life you may be called to transform and evolve. Symbol of metamorphosis and transformation, it inspires those who have it as a totem to bring about the changes needed in their lives in order to go to reach their full potential.

When this spirit animal shows up in your life, it&#8217;s an indication that it&#8217;s time for change. Just like the dragonfly changes colors as it matures, you may be called to live and experience yourself differently. Stay open to the enfoldment of your personal journey.

Dragonfly as power animal and adaptability

The dragonfly is characterized by amazing flight patterns as it appears to be able to change direction swiftly, gliding through the air with no apparent effort. Its lightness inspires those who have the dragonfly as totem to use their ability to be flexible and highly adaptable in any situation.

You can call on the dragonfly power animal when you&#8217;re stuck in a situation and need assistance to gain a new perspective. The solution might lay in your ability to adapt and tackle the issue from a different angle.

Lightness and emotional flexibility, two characteristics of the dragonfly spirit animal

By affinity with the dragonfly aerial lightness, those who have this animal as totem can develop the ability to take things lightly even in the darkest moments. Lightness in feelings, lightness in thoughts. The dragonfly spirit animal invites people to keep a light, positive outlook no matter what.

The dragonfly is often seen around water, ponds or on the edge of a river or lake. It symbolizes the affinity with the realm of feelings, water being a powerful symbol for emotions and the unconscious. If the spirit of the dragonfly comes to you, you may be called to explore your emotions in a light and joyful manner.

Dragonfly totem and the search for personal authenticity

The dragonfly is a fascinating animal characterized by the beauty of its colors, the lightness of its wings and its scintillating body.  The meaning of this power animal is associated with the symbolism of light, but also illusion.

Those who have the dragonfly as a spirit animal may be encouraged to show their true colors more often and shine. Even if they may be more discreet than let&#8217;s say the peacock, they often exert a fascinating influence and arouse curiosity in others.

When the dragonfly shows up in your life, it&#8217;s perhaps time to look through illusion. A situation or someone&#8217;s intentions are not clear and may be deceiving.

Dragonflies and the connection with the spirits of nature

Dragonflies are powerful allies to connect with the spirit of nature. Their fairy-like quality makes them auspicious spirit animals to work with the power of light and fairy realms.

Animal of wonder, the dragonfly can bring forth the enchanting spirit of our own nature. When you see this spirit animal, allow yourself to open up to the magic of nature and the elements.

Dragonfly symbolism in the world and ancient traditions

Japan made the dragonfly its national emblem. It is a symbol of joy and rebirth.In some Native American traditions, it is also symbol of the departed souls.For the Mayan, the dragonfly is the emblematic animal of the goddess of creativity, Ix Chel. It is said that the dragonfly&#8217;s wings and magical songs revived her after she almost got killed._

(This is NOT a daily card drawing. I am just explaining to Asclepias what those dragonflies meant at that time in his daughters life...and probably still represent her life right at this moment.)


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Even after reading through this thread, I don't have a clue what's going on. I'll stay though, and figure it out as the thread progresses.



Mudflap, it is kind of like a horoscope reading. For example, Libra is the balance scales...which means Libras need balance, are artistis, etc.
Animal spirit guides are with each individual throughout their lifetime, representing that individuals life, how to understand lifes struggles, to soothe, what they need to overcome. Kind of like God's Angels...but not in human form. ANIMAL form.

Are you attracted to any particular animal or animals. Are any attracted to YOU? If so...those are your totems. Do not tell people what your totems are. They are yours, and yours alone. They make their presence known only when YOU need them or when they feel they must guide you. So...to put it in more easily understood....this is not horoscopes nor satanic or anything bad. This is just Animals..connecting with us...and me drawing from a deck of cards after meditating over those cards, what animal is speaking to USMB members. The message being sent. And with all beings..you can choose to read it and mull over it...or shrug it off. It is all to each person what they want to do. 

Plus, it's fun!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

Also, Asclepias.....when Charlie died (our dog), my husband howled in grief like a wolf. Head thrown back, tears sliding down his face and a short howl of just flat out heart pain. Being as stoic as he usually is...it amazed me at the same time I was grieving for Charlie. So I snuck outside, leaving him in private to grieve as he saw fit, and I hid behind a building on the grounds. A field was next door with no buildings on it, so I felt hidden there, to sob my own grief without interruption. When I thought I had myself back in control where I could crawl back out without being seen by any of the tenants....I crawled to the field between bushes. When I raised up...it was full of thousands of dragonflys. THOUSANDS. Swirling not back and forth like they tend to do, but in a circle...then swirling back into another circle.
They were telling me Charlie was ok. They were my messengers that day. I told my hubby when I returned to the apartment and he nodded. Just one nod. We appreciated the message.
Dragonflies have special meaning for me now. They always will.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Feb 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Also, Asclepias.....when Charlie died (our dog), my husband howled in grief like a wolf. Head thrown back, tears sliding down his face and a short howl of just flat out heart pain. Being as stoic as he usually is...it amazed me at the same time I was grieving for Charlie. So I snuck outside, leaving him in private to grieve as he saw fit, and I hid behind a building on the grounds. A field was next door with no buildings on it, so I felt hidden there, to sob my own grief without interruption. When I thought I had myself back in control where I could crawl back out without being seen by any of the tenants....I crawled to the field between bushes. When I raised up...it was full of thousands of dragonflys. THOUSANDS. Swirling not back and forth like they tend to do, but in a circle...then swirling back into another circle.
> They were telling me Charlie was ok. They were my messengers that day. I told my hubby when I returned to the apartment and he nodded. Just one nod. We appreciated the message.
> Dragonflies have special meaning for me now. They always will.



I was with my daughter at the seaside last year and as we were packing up to leave I saw a large dragonfly and pointed it out to her. Then I saw another, then 3 more and suddenly we were under the largest swarm of dragonflies I have ever seen in my life. It was entrancing. I have no idea what, if anything, it symbolized. It was just a moment to connect to one of nature's wonders.


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 25, 2014)

Locals in Wuhan worship a Turtle after it was found near the Yangtze. They prayed for good luck and health. After an appropriate time it was donated to the local aquarium.

Turtles have been valued and worshipped in many cultures. Not all Turtle gods were benevolent. A religious cult of the ancient Turtle Civilization of the South Pacific worshipped  a turtle god called Namusan Sapou. It was said that the god would feast on young virgins as snacks, uttering the holy cry Myah.

Turtles are depicted in rock art, cave painting and petroglyphs found all over the world. For Australian aborigines turtles were one of their favorite subjects;










Below is Baja California rock art possibly 7,500 years old.







Turtle species are found all over the world. There are about 300 species and 14 families extant in the world today.





Modern turtles evolved in the late triassic (215 million years ago)
Scientific classification  Linnaeus, 1758
Kingdom: Animalia
Phylum:	Chordata
Class:	Reptilia
Clade:	Sauropsida
Order:	Testudines (=Chelonii)
Temporal range: Late Triassic  Holocene ( 215 million years ago to present)

"A turtle's shell is unique in that it is made up of around 50 bones, with ribs, shoulder bones and vertebrae fused together to form a hard external shell."
"How it forms today can be observed in a developing turtle embryo. Ribs broaden first followed by the broadening of vertebrae. The final state is the development of an outer layer of skin on the perimeter of the shell".
"The turtle shell is a complex structure whose initial transformations started over 260 million years ago in the Permian period," said lead author of the study, Dr Tyler Lyson from the Smithsonian Institution and Yale University".
"The shell evolved over millions of years and was gradually modified into its present-day shape."

Many turtle species are endangerd today including 4 of the 7 Sea Turtle species (Hawksbill Turtle Leatherback Turtle Green Turtle Loggerhead) and 17 of the 25 Asian Turtle species. Reasons for endangerment are the usual suspects, hunting, capture for pets and habitat destruction among others.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

Great post, Smedly! Looks like we will all get some history lessons with each animal, as well!!
Tonight, at a smidge past midnight...shuffle time and new messenger!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

A turtle story

_~Turtle Zen~

There once lived a tortoise in a forest shaded, shallow stream. It had watched the sun rise over a mountain all its life. Seeing this, the turtle thought perhaps if it were to climb to the top of the mountain and with perfect timing, it could step onto the bright ball and catch a ride on the warm sun. For turtles love basking in the sun.

The turtle had spent nearly a year walking upward on a twisting and turning mountain road. The journey was a long, uphill battle and the turtle nearly had forgotten why it was making such a pilgrimage except for every morning it was reminded when the sun came over the mountain and renewed his desire for the suns warmth.

When the turtle finally reached the mountain top he realized that the sun was to high to step upon so it gazed down into the valley below and saw a beautiful lake. It then decided to go down the mountain in order to swim in the wonderful blue waters of the lake below, for it had not bathed in cool waters for a very long time. So he began its decent toward the valley, abandoning his goal to step onto the sun for a new destination.

As the turtle walked downward it lost its footing and balance and began to roll down a steep hillside. When the turtle quit tumbling and rolling it found itself upside-down, on its back. It struggled for a long time, unable to turn over the turtle decided to rest.

When nightfall came a wolf happened upon the turtle. Thinking that the turtle would make a delicious and easy meal the wolf clawed at the turtle and nudged it with its nose but was unable to find any flesh to bite into, the wolf soon left. The turtle however was now right-side up, thanks to the wolf. It then began to make its way down the mountain again.

Not much farther down the mountain, the turtle became victim to gravity and fell a great distance before coming to a stop. Once again the turtle found itself upside-down and helpless. Struggling  helplessly the turtle tried and tried to get right-side up but was unable to. A hawk saw the turtle wiggling and waving its legs in the air and swooped down and landed on the turtle. The turtle retreated deep into its shell.

The hawk gripped the turtle and began to fly away with it. The weight of the turtle was to much for a hawk but the hawk was persistent in getting the turtle to its nest. Flying rather low the hawk was unable to gain much altitude and eventually released the turtle in order to fly high. The turtle fell to the earth, landing in a bed of pine needles and once again rolled down the hill. When the turtle finally came to a stop it found itself close to the lake in which it was attempting to reach. The turtle crawled to the waters edge and submerged itself in the cool, refreshing blue water.

The next day the turtle was swimming under water and saw the bright sun above, so the turtle surfaced. It wanted so badly to bask in the warmth of the sun so it found a stump and crawled out of the water. There the turtle absorbed the suns warmth and contemplated the past events. The turtle found that the trying journeys it had endured had brought it to heaven. A place where it can swim in the cool blue waters of a lake and bask in the warmth of the sun. Its only goal now was to feed itself. So the turtle set out to accomplish this new goal.

(moral: We set goals for ourselves and pursue them, meeting challenges along the way. We may find ourselves feeling helpless and our world gets turned upside-down but patience and preserverance will help us prevail. Sometimes the dangers we come face to face with is just what we need to help us achieve these goals or makes us wiser from them, and as we reach one goal we tend to set another goal for ourselves.)

May you find peace and tranquility everyday on your journey as you attempt to reach your goals, whatever they may be.

By Art~ 2012_

When our world turns up-side down (a turtle story) | zendictive


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 25, 2014)

Gracie I love Wolves, Ram's and Lion's. They are my favorite 'wild' animals. What's the significance, if any, of my attraction to these animals? Perhaps this is something you're going to touch on later down the road?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

Hang on and let me see what I can dredge up. I have Wolf in my cards. I gotta consult my handy dandy magic ball (google and bing along with some bookmarked sights I refer to often) and see what the Ram and Lion means. All three have important meanings and have approached you in some way...spiritually. They have lessons for you, hence you attraction to them.

Gimme a few to do some digging.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

[MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]

Ram: 
New Beginnings

A Ram totem is a portent of changes and new beginnings.  Ram people are often stoic, sensitive and have great perseverance.  Curiosity and an active imagination are traits of the Ram totem. 

A Ram totem gives stimulation and energy to all mental faculties.  
This is an intellectual totem.  
Remember that the openings for new beginnings and opportunities can be mere toe-holes, 
but if you act quickly, you will secure your spot.  
Ram is a moving totem and therefore opportunities must be grabbed quickly with no hesitation[/I]._

_Lion:
You are fiercely independent, confident and in control which is balanced by a quiet demeanor. You are also a creative and influential force and have the internal power to make positive (or negative) changes in your life and the lives of others around them. Most Lion Totem people are very loyal, and will defend friend and family honor to the death.

Wolf:
You are able to share your peronal medicine with others. Your intuitive side may also have an answer or teaching for your personal use at this time. As you feel Wolf coming alive within you, you may wish to share your knowledge by writing or lecturing on information that will help others better understand their uniqueness or path in life. It is  in the sharing of great truths that the consciousness of humaity will attain new heights. Wolf could also be telling you to seek out lonely places that will allow you to see your teacher within. In the aloneness of a power place, devoid of other humans, you may find the true you. Look for teachings no matter where you are. Wolf wold not come to you unless you requested the appearance of the tribe's greatest teacher.[/I]


----------



## Gracie (Feb 25, 2014)

_More on LION:

The symbolic meaning of lions, as one might imagine, primarily deals with strength.

The fact that it is a nocturnal creature means that the lion is a symbol of authority and command over subconscious thought (as night is an ancient symbol of the subconscious - or dream states).

It's interesting that the lion is considered by many ancient cultures to be a solar animal symbol, however it is primarily a nocturnal creature, conducting its hunting activity mostly at night. Further, the lioness is considered a lunar animal.

This serves as a symbolic message of balance and sound judgment. In that the lion shares the world of both night and day, the lion bears a message of prudence to us. In other words, the lion asks us to not overdo in certain areas of our lives. Rather, keep an even mind and an overall balance in our life activities.

Other than a symbol for strength, other symbolic attributes of the lion include...

Symbolic Meaning of Lion

Wisdom
Power
Royalty
Dignity
Courage
Justice
Ferocity
Dominion
Authority
In Egypt, the lion represented the ferocious heat of the sun and was seen in the likeness of Sekhmet who is the Egyptian goddess known as the Eye of Ra. She is the power that protects the good and annihilates the wicked.

In ancient Greece, lions were identified with Dionysus, Phoebus, Cybele, and Artemis because myth indicates lions drew the chariots for these gods and goddesses. Here, the symbolic meaning of lions revolved around protections and they were viewed as guardians of the dead as well as guardians of palaces, doorways, shrines and thrones. They were also ultimate protectors of hearth and home.

In Hinduism, the lion is an avatar (embodiment or personification) of Vishnu.

In Buddhism the Buddha sits upon the lion as a throne of consistency, strength and wisdom.

In alchemy, the symbolic meaning of lions is associated with the highly idealistic and prized attributes of gold._
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_More on WOLF:

Totem Wolf Meanings and Symbolism

To understand totem wolf symbols, one must first understand the heart of the Wolf. This takes time because the Wolf has had to endure many false stereotypes, misconceptions and misunderstandings.

Not at all the picture of ferocity or terror, the Wolf is a creature with a high sense of loyalty and strength. Another misconception is that of the "lone wolf." To the contrary, the Wolf is actually a social creature, friendly, and gregarious with its counterparts.

The Wolf is an incredible communicator. By using touch, body movements, eye contact as well as many complex vocal expressions - the wolf makes his point understood. Those with totem wolf symbols are of the same inclination - they are expressive both vocally and physically. Those who have the wolf as their totem animal are naturally eloquent in speech, and also have knack for creative writing.

A quick-list of totem wolf symbolic attributes include...

Totemic Wolf Meanings

Loyalty
Cunning
Generosity
Intelligence
Friendliness
Compassionate
Communication
Totem wolf symbols belong to those who truly understand the depth of passion that belong to this noble creature. The Wolf is a representative of deep faith, and profound understanding.

Further, the Wolf possess a high intellect, and have been observed using strategies about hunting, habitat and migration.

wolf totem meaning


In history, the totem Wolf symbol appears with the founders of Rome, Romulus and Remus. Legend has it that the two founding brothers were raised and suckled by a she-wolf.

In Norse mythology, the Wolf is a symbol for victory when ridden by Odin and the Valkyries upon the battlefield.

As a Celtic symbol, the Wolf was a source of lunar power. Celtic lore states that the Wolf would hunt down the sun and devour it at each dusk so as to allow the power of the moon to come forth.

In Asia, the wolf guards the doors that allow entrance to heavenly, celestial realms. The Wolf is also said to be among the ancestry of Genghis Khan.

When this gracious creature appears to us, and serves as a totem in our lives, the Wolf beckons us to ask these questions:

Potential Questions Your Wolf Totem May Ask You

Are you thinking about a different form of education?

Are you being a true friend, and are your friends being true to you?

Are you communicating yourself clearly to others?

Are you being loyal to yourself?

Are you incorporating strategies and planning to achieve your goals?

Are you spending enough quality time with yourself, friends and family?_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_More on RAM:

am Meanings in the Realms of Animal Symbolism

Featured prominently in many ancient societies, the ram has been a long held symbol of: determination, action, initiative, and leadership. The ram is also a symbol of Aries, which is an astral symbol of rulership. Aries is the first sign of the Zodiac, further reinforcing ram-like attributes of leadership, authority, and other forefather-type characteristics.

As the first sign of the zodiac, Aries, the ram is also symbolic of impetuous fervor, renewal, virility and fiery force. This sign (as the ram) embraces the return of the warmth of the sun as the March equinox approaches.

More Symbolic Meanings of the Ram

Power
Force
Drive
Energy
Virility
Protection
Fearlessness
A look into mythology will reveal the ram was associated with many gods over time. And so, if a god amongst the people, wouldn't you agree these are all admirable qualities?

The Celtic god Cernunnos is shown with the ram. Some depictions show him seated with a ram-headed snake by his side a symbolic gesture of renewal and power.

In ancient Egypt the god Amun-Ra took on the persona of Khnum, the creator god who was always depicted with a ram's head.

In Scandinavia, Thor was close with the ram, and was fabled to use rams to pull his chariot._


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

_Today's (2/26/14) message is from the OPOSSUM...and it is "contrary" (upside down):

In the reverse position, Opossum may be warning you against getting caught in the high drama of your life's present scenario. "Close your eyes and dramatize," may keep you from seeing the truth of a situation. You may buy into melodrama in yourself and others. You might as well play dead if you are justifying what you are doing with a tragic victim routine. If this concept does not apply to your situation, take a look a the possibility that you may have recently been giving excuses for why you don't want to do something instead of telling the truth. In fearing to hurt someone's feelings you may have trapped yourself in a justification pattern: "I'm too sick, I'm too poor, I'm watching my weight, I'm too short, tall, sad, busy, tired, etc."

In having to defend yourself with excuses, you may have lost the point. You don't have to defend your right to be! The exercise is in learning to politely say that something would not be appropriate for you at this time. That's all! You owe no one an excuse. Learn to imitate Opossum and play dead, in the sense that the best strategy is no defense. In assuming the viewpoint of no defense, you have chosen the right to be who and what you are with no games involved.

The proper use of diversion is to know when you do not need to use diversion at all. You owe no one an excuse for how you feel or what you choose to experience._

Wow. Just...wow. Talk about a doozy of a pulled card, eh?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

More about Opossum:

Diversity

Opossum medicine requires a great deal of strategy. 
Although a opossum has teeth and claws, it rarely uses them, preferring the strategy of diversion to save itself. It plays dead until the attacker loses interest and then bolts for safety. 
The Opossum teaches us to use our brains rather than our brawn. 
The number 13 is very symbolic for Opossum people. 
When an Opossum shows up as a totem, check appearances. 
Are there people around you putting up false appearances? 
Is your attention being diverted?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Opossum teaches the lesson of using and enhancing appearances and deceptions and illusions. He also aids in resting when needed (playing dead), and the art to act or behave in strategic manner as appearing to be fearful or fearless in spite of true feelings. Opossum gives courage to pretend for a while in order to cope with mental and spiritual constructs. He teaches wisdom and sensibility and knows when to fight if needed. Is it time to fight for things or to rest?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Opossums have a relatively short life span of two to four years. As the only marsupial  in North America, within their pouch exists 13 nipples for their young. The gestation for the opossum babies is a brief two weeks before they are born. While the litter may be upwards of 20 or so, only 13 will survive, since there are 13 nipples for nourishment. 
The Opossum Medicine teaches one to use "faces" for survival. Sometimes one may need to be aggressive in a situation, other times they may need to be passive. They are a supreme actor, using whatever face may be needed. And of course they are famous for their great act of "playing dead". The skills of changing the persona in any given situation is linked to their survival in the short life that they have. It's a complete using of all of the layers in one's personality while here on this Earth. And when we think about it, isn't that what we all do? Don't we all have to pull up a courage from deep within to face our challenges? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

Concerning the possum (which is what I call them)...I have a story about the family of them that lives in the shed out back. 
Right after one of Gracie's seizures last year, there is a "down time" when they are anxious, antsy, can't hold still. She paced a lot after experiencing it, and was in and out, in and out of the doggy door, panting and just over excited and anxious. Well...she was out there a long time so I went to look and she had something in her mouth. I thought it was a field rat. I tried to get her to drop it, but she refused. I hoped she hadn't clamped down on it too badly where she could catch something, you know? But she was holding it gently in her mouth. I leaned over and touched the tail of what was dangling there and it wrapped around my finger. Possum. Alive. Baby. 

I kept saying Gracie...let it go. Come on Gracie, let the baby go. Finally, it sunk in her still fried head from the seizure what I was asking her to do. She gently laid it on the patio cement and it got up immediately and waddled off.

Fast forward to a few days after Gracie died. I sat out on the steps of the shed where the possum family lives. Pretty sure that is where the baby came from. And it was no longer a baby. I sat there on that stoop and cried. And cried. And cried. I could hear the scurrying in the shed. They were in there, all curled up in their nests of boxes and old papers and whatnot. So as I cried, I told them Gracie was gone. Their baby was safe, and Gracie who did not hurt it, was dead. And I cried more as I told them..hitching my voice as I tried to pour out my heartache to a family of possums. Of course, they never said a word, heh. They just listened. And I was thankful for that.

They still live out there. I leave them be. They hurt nobody and I enjoy knowing they have a safe home to raise their babies in. And...they knew Gracie. I hope they are happy she saved their baby and I am thankful they let me cry so hard. That was the last deep soul wrenching cry I did. And I had somebody to tell it to. The possums.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 26, 2014)

*tapping fingers*

well....totem of the day is?


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 26, 2014)

ooooooooooo the possum......they are unique animals....sorry i missed that.....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *tapping fingers*
> 
> well....totem of the day is?



See above. Opossum.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

I ALMOST half assed mused on drawing another card cuz this one for today was a doozy of a coinky dink with my own "situation" lately. But, I have to remember this is for ALL usmb members. So...even though it was a very...strange...card, I decided I had to stick to my own rules. Whatever I pull is what I will post for the day. And that's the one I pulled. Weird, no?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

And with that said....this gal is heading off to play dead in her bed.

Goodnight, folks!


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 26, 2014)

seeing a possum play dead is quite an experience......they vomit, they urinate, they defecate .....they do a death shutter.....(jake had one)   and then lay there for about 10 minutes..when the coast is clear they simple get up and walk away

hmmmm this should be an interesting day....


blessed be to all....

may the fates and muses be kind


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > Even after reading through this thread, I don't have a clue what's going on. I'll stay though, and figure it out as the thread progresses.
> ...



Thanks for explaining.

[edited to add I've got a lot of irons in the fire the next couple of weeks, but will follow along as I can.]


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> 
> Ram:
> New Beginnings
> ...





Gracie said:


> _More on LION:
> 
> The symbolic meaning of lions, as one might imagine, primarily deals with strength.
> 
> ...


This pretty much sums up the person that I am very well. I have tats of all 3 animals on my body, this was very enlightening.

Thank you so much  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 26, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> seeing a possum play dead is quite an experience......they vomit, they urinate, they defecate .....they do a death shutter.....(jake had one)   and then lay there for about 10 minutes..when the coast is clear they simple get up and walk away
> 
> hmmmm this should be an interesting day....
> 
> ...



The only thing I dislike about possums is they look amazingly like giant rats.  I had one play dead at an apartment complex I lived it.  I even nudged it with my foot and it just lay there and hissed!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Pull a totem for me


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> Pull a totem for me



Not until you tell me what animals interest you most. Or scare you. What animal or insect, etc. do you find fascinating that has always drawn your attention whether it be in real life...or just by pictures, tv nature shows, etc? Which one scares the bejesus outta ya?

Top 3. Love or fear.
And if one is cat..what kind of cat? Lion, cougar, housecat?
If one is in the ocean...don't just say fish. Whale, dolphin, shark, jellyfish?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pull a totem for me
> ...



Top 3 for love

Love: Housecats,&Tigers ( same fam probably), Bears & dogs

Do not like Lizards, Mice,  and Cobra snakes


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'll look up tigers and bears....and for dislike, snakes.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]

Tiger:
_Power, devotion, tactful, skillful, expect new adventures, examine what is happening to you in life. Are you expressing your passion appropriately? A new sense of new direction is opening up so expect new adventures on your journey with Tiger. You are awakening to a new passion and power within, self confidence, discernment along with increased healing abilities. Tiger can teach the gentle art of going with the flow with patience and diligence._

Bear:
_Sub/Unconscious mind, strength, grounding, inner energy of soul to find answers, judgments, are you too critical or not critical enough, inner power to taste the honey of life. Bear teaches caution, quiet of the mind and silence within. There is great power in introspection which awakens insights and opportunities. Bears teaches leadership, natural healing abilities and defending when necessary. Are you eating a balanced diet? Utilizing your intuition? Being cautious? Brown, black or white, what does the color say to you? Bear will show how to balance and express oneself._

Fear of Snake:
_You may be choosing to mask your ability to change. Look at the idea that you may fear changing your present state of affairs because this may entail a short passage into discomfort._


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Pull a totem for me
> ...



As for me, I like bees who pollinate. Whales too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]
> 
> Tiger:
> _Power, devotion, tactful, skillful, expect new adventures, examine what is happening to you in life. Are you expressing your passion appropriately? A new sense of new direction is opening up so expect new adventures on your journey with Tiger. You are awakening to a new passion and power within, self confidence, discernment along with increased healing abilities. Tiger can teach the gentle art of going with the flow with patience and diligence._
> ...



It's true, I am not doing as well in school this semester as I have in the past. I know I need to make changes but old habits are hard to break.

Also I have made some new friendships that have offered me a plethora of opportunities but fear of failure keeps me from diving in.

That was really neat, thanks Gracie


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

Embrace Snake, [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION].

This gal has wonderful insight. Read up on Snake. Knowing why you dislike snakes is how you learn to embrace that fear and move on from it.
Snake Symbolic Meaning


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Embrace Snake, [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION].
> 
> This gal has wonderful insight. Read up on Snake. Knowing why you dislike snakes is how you learn to embrace that fear and move on from it.
> Snake Symbolic Meaning



OMG the first thing snake says is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My Partner is always saying I need to learn PATIENCE !


----------



## Coyote (Feb 26, 2014)

It's an interesting question - what animals do you love or fear or dislike.  I'm not sure I dislike any and I respect many rather than fear them.  I love coyotes, foxes, wolves, crows and have a soft spot for chipmunks and robins.  Snakes are fascinate.  Jellyfish repel.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

Embrace The Snake, Drifter! lol. LUVVVVVVVV the snake! Snake medicine is cool. 

I love all critters. But I only fear one. Bear. Bear scares the bejesus outta me.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

_Thursday 2/27/14 Messenger for USMB members is....CROW (Contrary..meaning upside down).

So you are an outlaw today, eh? This is one of the varied messages of Crow reversed. The rebel in you has given a yell, and all hell is about to break loose!

A word to the wise at this point: make sure that if you are stepping on toes, you have some back-up. The catalyst for a barroom brawl is usually the person with two black eyes. That is what it means to eat Crow.

If you do not plan to go to such extremes, Crow reversed may indicate that you are merely "cheating a little" on your diet, or covertly watching the neighbors have a spat, or thinking, "Promises are made to be broken." In any of these situations, the only loser is you. If you are lying to yourself on any level, you ave lost the power of Crow. Think abot it, and maybe your inner truth will come to you.

In seeing what is true, you may need to weed out past beliefs or ideas to bring yourself into the present moment. Contrary Crow speaks of needing to remember that Divine Law is not judgement or denial of self-truths. Divine Law is honoring harmony that comes from a peaceful mind, and open heart, a true tongue, a light step, a forgiving nature, and a love of all living creatures. Honor the past as your teacher, honor  the present as your creation and honor the future as your inspiration.

Refusing to honor the shifts in your reality can cause emotional pain. An implosion of energy is apparent when rebellion surfaces. Contrary Crow speaks of broken law. The law of expansion is broken by suppression. The may apply to a situation, an old habit, a person you have given your authority to, or your own fears. It is always your own creation, so call on Crow and shift that creation to your new reality._
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on Crow:

Crow Animal Totem: Keeper of the Sacred Law

Crows are the keepers of the Sacred Law and to have a Crow totem is very powerful. Personal Integrity is your watchword and your guide in Life. If you have a Crow totem, your prime path is to be mindful of your opinions and actions. You must be willing to walk your talk, to speak your truth and to know your life's mission. Crow is an omen of Change. Things that you have been working toward will come to fruition when Crow appears. Crow lives in the void and has no sense of time; therefore, it sees past, present and future simultaneously. Crow merges both light and dark, both inner and outer. It is the totem of the Great Spirit and must be respected as such.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If Crow has flown across your path;
It is a sign of change. All that you have been working for and toward is now coming to fruition. Alternatively Crow is giving you clear messages and guidance as to what your next steps are. Pay attention to your thoughts, and to the omens around you. The messages are clearer now than they have ever been.

Crow as a messenger could also be letting you know that perhaps you are spreading yourself a little bit thing. It&#8217;s time to step back &#8211; re assess where you are at and take stock of your own dreams and aspirations. Being clear about our own desires is key in manifesting our intentions.

Additional Associations for Crow&#8230;
Guardian of the place before existence
Manifestation
Law of Attraction
Life and Death
Rebirth
Transition magic
Watchfulness
New opportunities coming up
Fair Trade and Barter
Ability to move in space and time
Honoring ancestors
Ethics and Ethical behavior
Carrier of souls from darkness into light
Working without fear in darkness
Guidance while working in shadow
Moves freely in the void
Understands all things related to ethics
Shape Shifter


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 27, 2014)

animals...i do not fear....snakes give me the screamies.....but no real fear.....animals are driven by nature....unlike man they do not have hidden agendas


i love jellyfish......they are beautiful


crows are beautiful....and smart

all birds are


----------



## April (Feb 27, 2014)

My mother has these cards...she does daily readings and pulls cards for me as well...


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 27, 2014)

Would a raven be the same totem as a crow?  I have both in my area but ravens are much bigger.  They are about the same size as a hawk.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Would a raven be the same totem as a crow?  I have both in my area but ravens are much bigger.  They are about the same size as a hawk.



Yes, I would think so..and believe so. Black birds too although they are much smaller than crows and ravens.


----------



## Misty (Feb 27, 2014)

My totem is a guinea pig. Truly a sweet, short lived animal.


----------



## Misty (Feb 27, 2014)

I know this is an animal totem thread but totems come in other forms as well.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 27, 2014)

yes they do......mine is the moon......


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> yes they do......mine is the moon......



Speaking of moon..I saw the coolest moon painting on a perfectly round rock. I went hunting in my yard just now looking for the one I KNOW I have out there but can't find it...and it is gonna rain again soon.

This thread can be about any totem, as far as I am concerned. The main focus is animals for me...but this thread is for everyone so....use it to talk about those other totems. Frankly, I never really thought about totems being other than animal. But it makes sense. Trees are totems too.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Found it!

 [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks

The Pagan's Path ~ Metaphysics 101 - Shamanistic Astrology - Solar Birth Totems


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 27, 2014)

Scorpion....one of my favorite animals.  The only arachnid that cares for its young.  It represents true duality (good and evil) across many cultures...particularly Native American.  There is ruthlessness....secretiveness....an implacable hunter....fearless with enemies....yet loyal, caring, and strong...a protector and a representative of the generative life force. 


Also...for the ladies....female scorpions will occasionally kill the male if he doesn't behave properly during sex.  Keep that in mind the next time hubby fails to satisfy.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

I love all creatures but I must admit seeing that pic, although it is gorgeous in it's colors, gives me the shudders. Spiders do the same but not all spiders. Just really BIG ones. Oh, and brown recluse.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Bones! That link is cool! And Raven...omg. That describes me SO much!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

2/28/14
*Today's message is from BUTTERFLY.

If you look closely at what Butterfly is trying to reach, you will realize that is is the never-ending cycle of self transormation. The way to dsicern where are you in this cycle is to ask yourself:
Is this the egg stage: Is it just a thought or idea?
Is this the larva stage: Do I need to make a decision?
Is this the cocoon stage: Am I developing and doing something to make my diea a reality?
Is this the birth stage: Am I sharing my completed idea?

By asking yourself these questions, you will dsicover how Butterfly is relating to you at this moment. When you understand where you are, the symbol can teach you what to do next to continue in the cycle of self transformation.
*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on Butterfly:

Butterfly Animal Totem:  Change, joy and color

It is the symbol of the soul. They remind us that life is a dance, not to take things quite so seriously. They also remind us to get up and move. Dance brings the sweetness of life. Butterflies bring color and joy to your life. Look at them and remember what joy is in your life, if it's a lot or a little, it is still joy. They teach us that growth and transformation does not have to traumatic; it can occur gently, sweetly, and joyfully.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Symbolic Butterfly Meanings

Interpreting animal symbolism is a powerful way to connect with nature, and learn lessons from her creatures - lessons that we can apply to our own lives. Observing the butterfly and learning her symbolic meanings offers us an opportunity to apply her movements to our own lives. For example, we can relate the butterfly's stages of life to our own life-phases...growing pains, times of ravenous hunger, times of vulnerability, moments of miraculous expansion. The more we seek symbolism in nature, the more we realize we have a lot in common with animals, insects and life in the wild realms. Indeed, we are intimately connected with the animal queen/kingdom - inseparable from nature and her movements.

Overwhelmingly, cultural myth and lore honor the butterfly as a symbol of transformation because of its impressive process of metamorphosis.

From egg, to larvae (caterpillar), to pupa (the chrysalis or cocoon) and from the cocoon the butterfly emerges in her unfurling glory.

What a massive amount of transition this tiny creature undergoes. Consider for a moment the kind of energy this expends. I daresay if a human were to go through this kind of change we'd freak out!

Imagine the whole of your life changing to such an extreme you are unrecognizable at the end of the transformation. Mind you, this change takes place in a short span of about a month too (that's how long the butterfly life cycle is).

Herein lies the deepest symbolic lesson of the butterfly. She asks us to accept the changes in our lives as casually as she does. The butterfly unquestioningly embraces the chances of her environment and her body.

This unwavering acceptance of her metamorphosis is also symbolic of faith. Here the butterfly beckons us to keep our faith as we undergo transitions in our lives. She understands that our toiling, fretting and anger are useless against the turning tides of nature - she asks us to recognize the same.

As mentioned, tapping into animal symbolism is akin to tapping into our own souls, because we are inseperable from nature and her creatures. For easy reference, here's a quick-list of symbolic features of the butterfly:

Symbolic Butterfly Meanings

Time
Soul
Grace
Growth
Elegance
Expansion
Lightness
Surrender
Transition
Expression
Celebration
Resurrection
Vulnerability
Interestingly, in many cultures the butterfly is associated with the soul - further linking our animal symbolism of faith with the butterfly.

In Greek myth, Psyche (which literally translates to mean "soul") is represented in the form of a butterfly. Befittingly, Psyche is forever linked with love as she and Eros (the Greek god of love, also known in Roman myth as Cupid) shared an endlessly passionate bond together - both hopelessly in love with the other.

Greece doesn't corner the market on associating the butterfly with the soul. Here are a few other ancient cultures that associated this elegant creature with the soul:

Other Cultures Who Venerate the Butterfly

Asian (central)
Mexican - Aztec
New Zealand
Zaire
Christianity considers the butterfly as a symbol for the soul. To wit, the butterfly is depicted on ancient Christian tombs, as Christ has been illustrated holding a butterfly in Christian art.

It's connection with the soul is rather fitting. We are all on a long journey of the soul. On this journey we encounter endless turns, shifts, and conditions that cause us to morph into ever-finer beings. At our soul-journey's end we are inevitably changed - not at all the same as when we started on the path.

To take this analogy a step further, we can look again to the grace and eloquence of the butterfly and realize that our journey is our only guarantee. Our responsibility to make our way in faith, accept the change that comes, and emerge from our transitions as brilliantly as the butterfly.

Ponder the potential symbolism and meaning of the butterfly as she emerges through her stages of life. How are these life-stages similar to your own?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

*Today's (3/1/14) message is  from Turkey (Contrary..meaning upside down):

There are several aspects to pulling the gobbler care in the reversed position. Are you gobbling up anything and everything out of fear of lack? Are you holding on too tight and refusing to let go of a dime for charity? If could be that the Scrooge in you has grown accustomed to the miserly aspect of living. If not, you might look at the possibibiltiy that you are fearful of spenidn money at this time. Another aspect of "contrary gobbling" is the idea tha the world "owes" you something and that you do not need to recycle the energy. "The buck stops here" may only mean that it stops in your bank account. On all levels of this contrary message, the keynote is the generosity of spirit is being neglected. This can be towards self or towards others. Remember, never give to receive. That is manipulation. Giving is without regret and with a joyful heart, or the "give away" has lost its true meaning.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on Turkey:

Turkey Animal Totem:* Shared Blessings*

The Turkey is the symbol of sacrifice. It gives life so others may live. Many holy people and mystics have Turkey as a totem. With a Turkey totem, you have transcended self. You act and react on behalf of others. This act is not a sense of moralism or guilt, but a deep knowledge that all life is sacred. What you do for others, you also do for yourself. To have a Turkey totem is a true gift. Its gift may be spiritual, material or intellectual. Through giving to others will you reach your own goals. The Turkey is linked to the third eye, the seat of feminine energies within us, and the center for higher vision. Turkey is also the symbol of the Mother Earth and her abundant harvest. All of Earth's blessings and the ability to use them to their greatest advantage are part of Turkey's teachings.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Symbolic Turkey Meanings

Turkeys have been a symbol of thanksgiving and abundance long before the Piligrim's "first meal" in 1621 with the Northern Native Americans.

Certain Native American tribes view the turkey as both a symbol of abundance and fertility. Indeed, the turkey was the guest of honor (sacrificial, that is) in various fertility and gratitude ceremonies.

The Creek tribes still practice the turkey dance during its annual fire festivals. The feathers of turkeys are also used in ritual (see my Native American Feather Symbolism post )

The turkey was thought to be sacred to ancient Mexican cultures. The Aztecs, Mayans and Toltecs viewed the turkey as a "jeweled bird" and also referred to it as the "Great Xolotl." Male turkeys were honored for their beauty and essence of cocky pride.

Animal Symbolism of the Turkey - A Quick-List

Pride
Abundance
Generosity
Awareness
Virility
Fertility
Sacrifice
Turkeys (like the peacock) give clear signs of agitation prior to poor weather conditions This is often seen by primitive cultures as a symbol of foretelling.

Turkeys are at their peak of power in the autumn months. As we explore the realm of animal symbolism, it's important to take note of a creature's peak season, whether they are diurnal or nocturnal, what their environment is, their favorite foods, etc. As they are highly active in autumn, the turkey has meanings that differ from creatures who are more active in, let's say, the springtime. Here are some fall-time attributes to consider in connection with turkey meanings.

Autumnal Symbolic Meanings

Cycles
Harvest
Endings
Beginnings
Preparation
Animal symbolism of the turkey also deals with male virility and pride. This isn't surprising when we observe male turkeys in the wild. They are quite noble looking as the strut and fan their impressive plumage for all to see.

*When the turkey visits us it is a sign that we must be mindful of the blessings bestowed upon us each day. Further, it is a message to express our strength and brilliance - it's time to show our own plumage and reveal true selves.*


----------



## Noomi (Mar 1, 2014)

> When the turkey visits us it is a sign that we must be mindful of the blessings bestowed upon us each day. Further, it is a message to express our strength and brilliance - it's time to show our own plumage and reveal true selves.



I must always remember to be mindful of how life has blessed me.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

It was upside down though. So that means we are not doing that enough. I pull these cards after meditating on USMB and its denizens. As well as myself, since I am a member here. Just something to muse on for all of us.

Folks think I am a nutbar. That's ok. At least I am trying very hard to be a kind nutbar.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 1, 2014)

the hubby keeps milkweed for the butterflies.....he weedeats around it....makes mowing very time consuming but it is beautiful when you walk out and see all the butterflies....


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.jonesboroughtn.org/files/butterfly_brochure.pdf


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 1, 2014)

Monarch Waystation #1


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

Facinating.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)

Today's 3/2/14 USMB message is from LYNX

If Lynx is at your door, listen. Brother and Sister Lynx can teach you of your personal power and of things you have forgotten about yourself. Lynx can lead you to lost treasures and connect you to forgotten brotherhoods or sisterhoods. Some medicine people believe that the Sphinx of ancient Egypt was not a lion but a Lynx. This Lynx does not say much. With an enigmatic smile, the great cat watches over the sands forever.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More about LYNX:

Lynx Animal Totem: Secrets

Lynx is the keeper of lost magic and occult knowledge. Lynx is the guardian of the secrets and, more importantly, the knower of the secrets. Lynx medicine is a very specific type of clairvoyance. If the medicine is strong in you, you will get mental pictures concerning people and the secrets they hide. You will see their fears, lies, and self-deceptions. With a Lynx totem, people will share their secrets with you. They will take you into their confidence and you will "accidentally" discover things about people (whether you want to or not). You must be very careful not to break confidences. Your words must be chosen carefully and used cautiously. Strength through silence must be your motto. You do not have to do anything with the secrets you learn, you, like the Lynx, are the keeper of secrets. Listen to your higher self.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 2, 2014)

nice!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2014)

*Today's 3/3/14 message is from WHALE (contrary..meaning upside down):

If Whale has beached itself in your cards, the contrary medicine implies that you are not following your sonar or homing device. On some level you have forgotten that you hold all the answers you need to survive, to grow, and to claim the power of your chosen destiny.
It may be that you are having to deal with a lot of chatter in your head and cannot get to your personal records. If so, you may need to use other sounds to enter the silence. The drum or rattle, the Indian flute, or the sounds of nature may help. The call of whale is the lullaby of the tides. Rock yourself gently and float into the world of the seas. Flow with the waters of time and collect YOUR answers....they are the only truth that will lead to your personal pathway of knowing.
Contrary Whale is saying that you must desire to KNOW. You must seek the Whale song within you. In hearing Whale's call you will connect to the Ancients on a cellular leven, and then as you relax into the flow of the song's rhrym you will begin to open YOUR unique library of records. It may not come all at one. It may take practice, but if you hold the desire to KNOW close to your heart, it will be Whale's gift to you. Look to the Great Star Nation and send gratitude to Sirius for the song of Whale.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on Whale:

Whale, Orca Animal Totem: Creation, Power of Song, Inner Depths

A Whale totem teaches you to go deep within yourself to awaken your inner creativity. But they also teach us not to become lost in our creative imagination, but to live in the real world. When a Whale totem shows up in your life, examine your own use of creativity. Apply your own creative intuition to formulas -- this is what imbues them with power and magic. Creativity for the sake of creativity is not what the Whale teaches. It awakens great depth of creative inspiration, but you must add your own color and light to your outer life to make it wonderful. The sound of the Whale teaches us how to create with song.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Symbolic Whale Meaning
and Whale Totem Meaning
Where the edge of land ends and the fringe of vast oceans begins is a threshold of mammoth proportions. To garner in-depth understanding of symbolic whale meaning, we've got to pay homage to its environment, the oceans of our planet.

The oceans, and water in general holds age-old symbolism of emotional depth (I've written about potential water symbolism here, if you're interested). As humans, we all experience an array of emotions. Some are on the surface; we can experience these emotions easily because they float on top of our life-experience as driftwood on the surface of the water. We can observe these top-layer emotions clearly, they are familiar and we deal with them daily. Other emotions, however, run very deep within us. Some emotions we burry beneath the fathoms of our consciousness; these emotions are the leviathans of our being - the lumbering beasts we dare not let surface.

From this perspective, we can easily relate to the depth and breadth of water with the essence of emotions. Given its habitat is the water realms, the totem meaning of the whale largely deals with emotions too. The whale symbolizes emotional creativity, well-being, nurturing as well as emotional depth.

Those who are magnetized by whale energy will tend to be incredibly deep in sensitivity. The depth of feeling whale-totem-people endure can be overwhelming. Whale people are super-perceptive about the feelings of those around them, and this can manifest into an internal pressure that can be quite crushing. The whale can help with overwhelment of feelings and even temper the onslaught of emotions picked up from other people too. If you are extraordinarily affected by the emotions of others, or your own emotions are so intense as to cause discomfort, your whale totem can help.

Why? Because whales are masters of:

Navigation: Moving through emotional depths
Communication: Effectively expressing emotional experiences
Conservation: Using emotional energy for fuel and not being consumed by emotional floods
I love poking through old myths and parables, especially when exploring totem meaning and the whale has plenty legends to its name. From Native American to Islam, the whale is featured prominently in ancient lore. Take the prophet Jonah. It's a classic passage in the Bible. I'm fortunate to know a several Biblical scholars, and I've talked to these folks (thanks to Robert, Jim and Diane!) about the deeper symbolic meaning of Jonah's three days and three nights in the bellies of the mega ketos ("great fish" in Greek), dag gadul ("big fish" in Hebrew), and the nun in Arabic - all terms describing the huge fish-whale who swallowed Jonah in the Biblical account. My Bible-savvy pals relate the story as an allegory of deliverance of the Jews from Babylonian capture. The great mother of Babylon's first queen (Semiramis) was Derceto, and the Babylonian sea goddess Derceto (a behemoth being of the sea) is the very same 'great fish' who swallowed Jonah. This perspective illustrates the Jews' liberation from Babylonian captivity with Jonah being expelled from Derceto's belly.

What intrigued me further was discussions deeper emotional allegory associated with Jonah's account. Imagine the emotional duress Jonah endured. Charged with the task (from God, no less) to travel to Ninevah and speak to the people about the righteous path of God. Now, at the time, Ninevah was quite inhospitable, and it was highly unlikely they would be keen to hear what Jonah had to say. Knowing this, Jonah retreated from his responsibility, essentially hiding from his soul-purpose (God) and that's when the mammoth beast of the sea swallows him whole.

Whale Totem Meaning
We've all been in Jonah's sandals. We've all had a scary task to set before us, a heavy task with potentially frightening responsibilities placed on our shoulders. When we turn away from these responsibilities (knowing what we should do, yet refusing) it churns up massive emotional upheaval. We become swallowed ourselves in an emotional quagmire. We stew in our emotional soup, until we reach a boiling point. We all struggle with emotional buildup over choices we need to make, or even those choices we cannot bear to execute. Some of us, after days and nights of stewing within the womb of the soul, finally emerge (spit from the whale, so to speak) with renewed determination and a rekindling of faith. Others of us return to the emotional abyss until we can process our fears and indecision into a more refined state of being.

This kind of emotional swallowing, digesting and processing is key to whale totem meaning. Luckily, the whale can facilitate emotional clarity, and help us navigate through the often ambiguous and confusing seas of emotion. Whales themselves are incredibly nurturing; we see this in how they raise their young as well as their close-knit connection to others in their community herds or pods. Whales, and those with whale totems have a natural affinity for helping, especially promoting well-being within their community. People who are attracted to the whale often feel devoted to a greater cause, and although they may struggle with their own personal emotions, they tend to naturally conjure healing powers towards others in emotional trauma. Does this sound familiar to you? If you have these tendencies, I encourage you to swim deeply with the whale in your meditations and prayers. Navigating the emotional waters with the whale by your side will afford guidance and clarity.

Whales ask us to embrace the unknown, and that's precisely why they are so connected to the emotional depths of the oceans. To be sure, our current circumstances are born from an emotional womb. In other words, our reality is intrinsically connected to our thought and our emotional choices. It can be frustrating and confusing to track down the emotional origin of the stuff that's manifested in our lives, and the whale can help us understand, on a deeper level, the actions that have caused unrest in our daily life.

In many sects of Native wisdom, the whale is symbolic of the beginning, the creation of all life on earth as we know it. They aren't the only ones. Countless cultures around the globe associate themes of creation, birth and rebirth with the whale. Other symbolic suggestions to add to whale totem meaning include:

Deeper Awareness
Cosmic Consciousness
Emotional Rebirth and Understanding
Nurturing and Devotion to Community
Appreciation for Beauty, (especially song and dance)
The Importance of Balance (emotional and otherwise)


Whale Totem Meaning and Whale Symbolism
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 3, 2014)

i think the blue whale is the largest mammal to ever live....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup. And if I were younger and not falling apart, it would be on my bucket list to actually see one that isn't in a pic.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 4, 2014)

and the totem of the day is?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

Not midnight yet, hon. Little less than half an hour.

Unless you wanna do the honors? I would share with ya, hon. We could take turns? Do you have animal spirit cards?


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 4, 2014)

lol i forget that you are out west....its 2:35 am....i dont have spirit cards and i need to work today ....i need to crash badly


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

20 minutes! And if you wanna go to bed, just check in the morning before you go to work.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm waiting....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

18 minutes!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

I shuffle, think USMB USMB...focus on the cards, shuffle again, then pull one. I do it at exactly 12:01. 

Then I have to type it all out, find what else I can post about the animal, then a pic. By then, it is usuall 12:13am.
However, since some are waiting tonight, I will just post the animal's message so you can read it, then as you are, I will edit it to add the rest of the generic animal traits.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2014)

Seems a bit like Tarot.   Except Tarot deals with individuals.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I was drawn to this due to it being Animals speaking to us.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

7 minutes!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

You two have made me smile tonight. I thought nobody was really interested. 
Happy dance.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2014)

I live with the cycles of Natue...and thereby, the animals that are integral to my life.
Thanks, Gracie.  Birth-life-death.  Nature.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2014)

Time to rest...Sleepy-time.

I'll check back tomorrow..

Luv ya!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

*Today's messenger on 3/4/14 is from WEASEL (contrary...meaning upside down):

Is contrary Weasel in your cards? If so, look out for intrique. Someone may be using covert tactics to Weasel into the hen house. Perhaps you should lock your doors and dress your teenager like a nun. Or perhaps you may be lying to yourself about something you know to be true. This can be a lie on any level, for instance, storming the refrigerator at 3 AM and telling yourself no will miss the half eaten portion of the pie. If you scratch someone else's automobile in a parking lot, leave a note. Don't slink away just because you can. Honest to self and others is of the utmost importance.
Another message of contrary Weasel is to acknowledge why you have been doubting your feelings. Weasel upright observes all actions, feelings and situations with keen senses. In the contrary, those abilities of obvservation are dulled until confusion sets in. When you don't know how you feel or what is occurring around you, doubt becomes the barrier to your progress. Then you may find a bit of paranoia seeping into your life.
If you want to right the situation, start by shaking the dullness out of your head and observing the obvious. No one can fool you if you watch your step, honor your knowing, seek the "hidden reason," and use discretion in the process.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More about Weasel:

Weasel Animal Totem: Stealth

This totem is a difficult power totem to have. It is a rare gift and great ability. Weasel medicine can teach you to find out secrets through the power of silent observation. Most Weasel people are loners, graceful, solitary and silent. They are very intelligent. People do not see their power immediately and often underestimate them. A Weasel totem will awaken your innate ability for observation. Trust your own instincts and you will avoid trouble and pursue your goals to greatest success. Use your Weasel medicine to observe what or who needs attention and offer assistance in your quiet or discreet way. Be cautious in business ventures and dig beneath the surface before committing. Weasel people are fiercely protective of their homes and families.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Time to rest...Sleepy-time.
> 
> I'll check back tomorrow..
> 
> Luv ya!




Night night, hon.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 4, 2014)

There seems to be something in the description of every animal that I can relate to in some way. I like that.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 4, 2014)

weasels are neat animals....and i am willing to bet that may be what was in the chicken coop last night....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 4, 2014)

Just a heads up...I don't know if I will be awake at midnight tonight and I can't draw a card before that because it would supercede today's messenger. So....one will still be forthcoming but not necessarily at midnight. I will try though. But if I can't....then I will do it around noon tomorrow.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Just a heads up...I don't know if I will be awake at midnight tonight and I can't draw a card before that because it would supercede today's messenger. So....one will still be forthcoming but not necessarily at midnight. I will try though. But if I can't....then I will do it around noon tomorrow.



Not a problem for me, I probably won't be awake at midnight, either.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks like I will be. I fell asleep. Which means...I will be up LATE. So yep....messenger tonight at midnight.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

I like doing them right after midnight cuz that gives the whole day for folks to muse on the message.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

*Today's messenger (3/5/14) is from BLACK PANTHER. This is not in my medicine card list, so I had to go look for it's message on the internet. 

Of all the panthers, the black panther has the greatest mysticism associated with it. It is a symbol of the mother, the dark moon and the power of the night. The black panther encourages all to understand the shadow powers available to everyone, to acknowledge these powers and to eliminate your fears of the darkness.

The Black Panther is a very powerful and ancient totem. It is generally associated with a particular species of leopard or jaguar although the cougar is also referred to as panther. As with most of the large cats, the panther is a symbol of ferocity and valour. It embodies aggressiveness and power, though without the solar significance. In the case of the Black Panther, there is definitely a lunar significance. The panther has over 500 voluntary muscles that they are capable of using at will. This reflects a great deal about an individual who has such animals as a totem. It reflects an ability to do a variety of tasks as he or she wills. It is simply a matter of deciding and putting to use those particular &#8220;muscles,&#8221; be they physical, mental, psychic, or spiritual. As a whole panthers are loners (solitary) although they do associate with others, they are most comfortable by themselves or within their own marked territory. They are drawn to those individuals who are likewise often solitary.

Panther is secretive, silent, and graceful in there every move. They are solitary by choice, they will tell little though listens much. They are careful not to share too much information, only enough to ease curious minds.

Of all the panthers, probably the Black Panther has the greatest mysticism associated with it. It is the symbol of the feminine, the dark mother, the dark of the moon. It is the symbol for the life and power of the night. It is a symbol of the feminine energies manifest upon the earth. It is often a symbol of darkness, death, and rebirth from out of it. There still exists in humanity a primitive fear of the dark and of death. The Black Panther helps you to understand the dark and death and the inherent powers of them; and thus by acknowledging them, eliminate your fears and learn to use the powers. In China there were five mythic cats, sometimes painted like tigers or leopards. The black reigns in the north with winter as its season of power, and water its most effective element. This is the element of the feminine. This is the totem of greater assertion of feminine in all her aspects: child, virgin, seductress, mother, warrioress, seers, and the old wise woman.

The Black Panther often signals a time of rebirth after a period of suffering and death on some level. This implies that an old issue may finally begin to be resolved, or even that old longstanding wounds will finally begin to heal, and with the healing will come a reclaiming of power that was lost at the time of wounding. Also, the Black Panther is very mystical, she finds the most power in darkness. Black Panther understands death and teaches humans not to fear it, for out of death comes rebirth.

The Black Panther animal totem asks you these questions:
What is your Shadow Self attempting to tell you?
Are your passions assisting or hindering you at this time?
Are you still on the accurate spiritual path for yourself?
Are you choosing to suppress latent desires?
Are you choosing to put others requirements before your own to the point of self-disregard?
Are you choosing to be mindful of your movements, both physical and sensational?
Are you choosing to be defensive? Who or what are you protecting and why?*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Black Panther-Astral travel, guardian energy, symbol of the feminine, understanding of death, reclaiming ones power, ability to know the dark, death and rebirth.

To the Native peoples of North and South America, the jaguar especially in the form of the Black Panther, was endowed with great magic and power. The jaguar panther climbs, runs, and swims, even superiour to that of the tiger. For the reason that it is capable of functioning so well in so many areas, it became the symbol of mastery over all dimensions. To the Tucano Indians of the Amazon, the roar of the jaguar was the roar of thunder. Thus the Black Panther was the god of darkness and was capable of causing eclipses by swallowing the sun. This reflects the tremendous power inherent within the feminine forces. To those with the panther as a totem, this power will increasingly be experienced.

The Black Panther marks a new turn in the heroic path of those to whom it comes. It truly reflects more than just coming into one&#8217;s own power. Rather it reflects a reclaiming of that which was lost and an intimate connection with the great archetypal force behind it. It gives an ability to go beyond what has been imagined, with opportunity to do so with discipline and control. It is the spirit of imminent rebirth.

Panther people have a broader vision. Panther medicine gives them a deeper insight, both spiritually and psychically. Their enhanced perspective lets them see things in close detail or from a distance. Panthers enter the world enlightened whereas others have to work to achieve that.

The ancient Egyptians used the Black Panther tail worn around the neck to strengthen or protect the individual. It was also called the &#8220;thousand eyed Argos&#8221; that protected Zeus&#8217;s animals. This totem brings guardian energy and a new awakening.

Native peoples of North and South America have a myth, which most of the totems are taken from, Black Panther is feared and respected, and in some is regarded as the Protector of the universe. The Zuni believed that the ancient ones wanted the world to be guarded by those keen of sight and scent. The puma (the greatest of them) was the sentinel of the north (the most important position). The Miwoks believed him to be the ideal hunter, while the Apaches and Hualapais thought her wailing was the omen of death. In Navajo myth a hero was wounded by witch objects shot into his body. Puma extracts them and save his life. They also thought that the Puma benefited them by leaving the superiour part of the portion of its kill for the people to eat. Conversely the Papago and the later white settlers considered the cougar a flesh eating beast. The Inca hunted many animals in great round-ups where they would hunt the hunter. They found it much easier to catch bear and deer in the rounds-ups then panthers. To many Native people it was both a Totem and a source of help for hunting and warfare. In fact the Hopi and Zuni took carved mountain lions when hunting deer in hopes that they would be as good at it as the mountain lion was. In many cultures the puma was often deified for its ability to hunt.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 5, 2014)

> They are solitary by choice, they will tell little though listens much. They are careful not to share too much information, only enough to ease curious minds.



I can relate to this. I love these messages, Gracie. Very cool.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

I am glad you enjoy it. I was beginning to wonder if only a few were even interested. But as long as just a few are..I will continue. Cuz I like doing it, regardless.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 5, 2014)

yoda is our house panther...17 lbs of shiny black cat....seems clark decided to retire as my familiar..which was fucking news to me...that one can just up and retire...he argues that the thor is the protector and yoda is the new familiar....

Familiar spirit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

yoda is cunning and smart.....clark seems to be enjoying retirement


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 5, 2014)

a witch needs a lot of cats lol


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool thread!  I just found it, but will be back to read.    Thanks for doing this Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

Post # 71......today's messenger (3/6/14) is from CROW again. Contrary. Again.
Wow. USMB has attracted Crow twice now. Better read it well cuz if Crow is repeating itself, something needs to be mulled over, eh?



So you are an outlaw today, eh? This is one of the varied messages of Crow reversed. The rebel in you has given a yell, and all hell is about to break loose!

A word to the wise at this point: make sure that if you are stepping on toes, you have some back-up. The catalyst for a barroom brawl is usually the person with two black eyes. That is what it means to eat Crow.

If you do not plan to go to such extremes, Crow reversed may indicate that you are merely "cheating a little" on your diet, or covertly watching the neighbors have a spat, or thinking, "Promises are made to be broken." In any of these situations, the only loser is you. If you are lying to yourself on any level, you ave lost the power of Crow. Think abot it, and maybe your inner truth will come to you.

In seeing what is true, you may need to weed out past beliefs or ideas to bring yourself into the present moment. Contrary Crow speaks of needing to remember that Divine Law is not judgement or denial of self-truths. Divine Law is honoring harmony that comes from a peaceful mind, and open heart, a true tongue, a light step, a forgiving nature, and a love of all living creatures. Honor the past as your teacher, honor the present as your creation and honor the future as your inspiration.

Refusing to honor the shifts in your reality can cause emotional pain. An implosion of energy is apparent when rebellion surfaces. Contrary Crow speaks of broken law. The law of expansion is broken by suppression. The may apply to a situation, an old habit, a person you have given your authority to, or your own fears. It is always your own creation, so call on Crow and shift that creation to your new reality.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 6, 2014)

Cheating a little on your diet? Hmm. I don't have a diet but I do eat too much junk food...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 6, 2014)

crows are wonderful and smart birds


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 6, 2014)

I will read up on this thread after I return from the store


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 6, 2014)

i have always wanted a pet crow ....but to get them and get them tamed you have to rob the nest before there eyes open or something.....so i got to my tree climbing buddies...and say....i want a baby crow...make it so...

well damn they have no respect.....said that was mean and that the mama crow will take their eyes out....said if they find a baby....i could have it....but they would not rob a nest


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 6, 2014)

I guess the crow knows I was thinking of skipping the gym tonight.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

Weird day today. Sitting outside, having a cig...two crows sitting not far from me. Male grooming the female. So calm. So pretty. Then I go out in the back yard and a HUGE crow (could've been a raven) is sitting in the dove feeder. Just sitting there. As I stand there admiring it, it just stares at me. I look for the third eye, lol. Nope. Just two. Be we had a stare fest, good vibes between us.
Now, this is NOT normal. We have a murder of crows every now and then but not often. Today..I see three. None afraid of me. All doing their thang but we are connected. It was pleasant.

Speaking of crow pets, Bones...when I was in my 20's and married to the first hubby, we were at his parents house out in the boondocks. Hubby and I are sitting outside on a bench and this crow (raven) comes and squawks around us. Hubby freaks out and goes in the house. I sit there. The bird lands on the bench next to me and I am shocked. It comes closer, then hops on my shoulder. I am afraid it will peck my eyes but I sit still. It just sits there. Then it flies to the roof of the house. Then flies back to my shoulder. It was awesome and amazing and a one in a lifetime thing. Maybe someones pet bird? Maybe my totem saying Hello for the first time cuz Raven IS one of my totems.

Next day, it was gone, although we did drive back out there and I went looking for it.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

*Today's (3/7/14) messenger is from GIRAFFE:
Meaning of Giraffe Symbolism and Giraffe Totems

There are some critters in the animal kingdom that reveal their secrets more obviously than others. The symbolic meaning of giraffe's, in large part, is right before our eyes. Take a good look at this magnificent creature, and we can easily begin to weave a symbolic narrative as to the giraffe's deeper meaning behind its presence (both totemic and random appearance) in our lives.

For example, it's most telling physical feature is the giraffe's neck. Symbolically, this impressive physical feature naturally asks us about "sticking our necks out" in terms of making connections (within family, community, business, creative endeavors, etc). In this respect, the giraffe is a messenger, encouraging us to elongate our vision, stretch ourselves, and reach as far as we can. The giraffe often makes an appearance when we need a little reminder that we all are grandiose beings with remarkable potential to rise ourselves up to a challenge. Furthermore, the giraffe demonstrates grace in striving. In other words, when the giraffe visits us, it's often a message to strive through challenges while maintaining balance and grace.

The giraffe also reminds me of vision. Long-reaching, far-seeing kind of vision. It's that long neck again. With its head lifted as high as the treetops it loves to snack on, the giraffe's vision is a focused on the horizon. If the giraffe is your totem, I'm willing to bet you're a natural visionary. Most folks who feel an affinity for the giraffe will admit to having a knack for seeing future trends. Giraffe-people have an incredible ability to see into the future, or see the "big picture." Furthermore, giraffe-people are experts at shifting resources and influencing events so that future outcomes they see are more fluid, and effective.

And how about those massive eyelashes? Sure, they're sweet and delicate looking, but they're also symbolic of protection. Those long lashes effectively keep out debris, and we can translate this as an assurance that our visions are protected by the wisdom of Nature, and we have the ability to discern the right meanings of our visions under the guidance of our animal totems - in this case, the giraffe.

Some keywords to consider while contemplating the symbolic meaning of giraffe...

Symbolic Meanings for the Giraffe

Vision
Beauty
Mystery
Patience
Elegance
Cleverness
Intuition
Perception
Protection
Discernment
Cooperation
Intelligence
Gracefulness
Resourcefulness
Gentleness of Spirit
If the giraffe is your totem, you not only have a gift of higher perception, you're also very sensitive about the information you see. Giraffe's have a relatively gentle demeanor (unless provoked or during mating), and this is reflected in the person who claims the giraffe as their totem. I find it fascinating the giraffe has not two, but three horns (they're called ossicones). The third horn is situated right between and just above its eyes. This is symbolic of the "third eye" which talks about intuition, delicate perception, and heightened sensory awareness. Are you the kind of person who easily senses what others are feeling or thinking? Do you often find that vague or obtuse concepts are more clear to you and make more sense to you than most? It's that giraffe energy that enables deeper perception and the ability to combine vision with empathy to gain grand views in life situations.

Conversely, the giraffe can offer higher ground for our vision, and lend us intuitive insight when we feel we're blinded by life's distractions. Call upon the giraffe when you are in need of a higher position with which to analyze the foggy terrain of your life. Also call upon the gentle nature of the giraffe to help you with gracefulness in action, patience, and sturdy footing in life's potentially rocky terrain.

The symbolic meaning of giraffe is also tied in with communication. Their necks (in males, especially) are a form of major social status within their herds. The longer, stronger, thicker the neck - the more attractive, and better-established the giraffe is. Translating this feature to symbolic meaning, the neck is a function of not only digesting, but communicating verbally. In this sense, the giraffe asks us if we are being mindful of what we are ingesting - what are we taking in or consuming? Whether it's food, or thoughts, the giraffe makes us aware of what we are taking into our bodies and our energy and helps us discern healthier choices for ourselves. As far as communication goes, the giraffe encourages us to make our words count. If you have problems with communicating effectively, consider the powerful neck of the giraffe, and place that strength in your own ability to be strong with your voice, be effective in your words - in this way, your conveyances (with the giraffe's help) will be far-reaching and make a difference in the world.

Its tongue provides a visual symbolic meaning of giraffe too. Did you know it can be as long as 20 inches? This is indicative (like the neck) of making our words count, be clever with your communications, challenge yourself to expand meaning and vocabulary. Call upon the giraffe for help with eloquently and powerfully expressing yourself in your business presentations, family meetings, interviews. The giraffe can really help (I know, she's helped me with public speaking!). Interestingly, a giraffe's tongue is often black - it gains this coloring as a protectant from over-exposure to the sun. This is another symbolic way of reminding us to be bold with our words, but be aware to not talk too much or over-expose our wagging tongues when in group discussions.

Did you know giraffe's require very little sleep? Only about 10-20 minutes a day. Symbolically, this talks to us about using our available resources to the max. The giraffe has immaculate ability to preserve its energy stores (it's more effective at retaining water than a camel!). This is a big lesson for us. Also, it's a common trait shared with those who have the giraffe as their kin. If the giraffe is your totem, you'll tend to be on an even-stream of energy...not too high, not too low. Rather, you ride a wave of energy that is steady and consistent. This is extremely helpful to those around you who need a second wind. Others see giraffe people as an inspiration for their seemingly ceaseless stores of energy.

The symbolic meaning of giraffe's also hints to strategy when gaining resources. How so? Well, the giraffe's favorite food is the acacia. Its tall neck allows it to munch on the most delightful bits of the acacia tree. The problem is, the acacia tree knows the giraffe's appetite for its fruits, and so therefore emits an enzyme that purposefully makes its leaves bitter - hence thwarting the giraffe from eating as much. But the giraffe is endlessly resourceful and clever. This is where strategy comes in. Knowing the acacia's tendency to turn bitter to discourage the giraffe from eating its leaves, the giraffe approaches the acacia tree upwind - hence avoiding the acacia's burst of wind-borne enzymes that alert other trees a herd is feasting upon them. This is a lesson for us to approach our goals and challenges "upwind" or from an angle that will allow us the most resources without spoiling the process of attaining the fruits of our desires.

Lastly, I've got to say something about the incredible markings of the giraffe. I've always fancied the color patterns of their fur looks much like a maze. It talks to me about being sure-footed in the maze of life. No doubt, this life is replete with mazes and labyrinths of change - but the giraffe is a steady reminder of getting through the twisty curves of life with elegance and dignity.*

This is not in my book, so I had to look online. This is the source:
Symbolic Meaning of Giraffe
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on Giraffe and its attributes:
Sees far into the future, ability to reach things that are unreachable to others, communication, intuition, ability to remain above the fray.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Giraffe Animal Totem: Farsightedness

People who have a Giraffe totem often know the future. They can sense what is going to happen, what lies over the horizon. Giraffe people should be very careful of what they say. Be sure you are not saying too much to the wrong person, or in the reverse, too little. Do not allow other's words to affect you. Giraffes have their legs firmly planted on the earth but their heads in the sky. This represents balance and the ability to progress. Giraffe people should never become complacent and lose sight of the future. Life will become increasingly difficult until you set your sights once more on the path ahead. Giraffes, and their people, have very strong ties to family and friends, especially parent and children

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 7, 2014)

let me go back to yesterday......hubby and i are going out when he says....'strange thing today.....3 crows stayed overhead and circled all day'  

i told him about the crow being the totem of the day


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Crow is mighty interested in USMB. Twice now. Both contrary.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

*Today's (3/8/14) messenger is from Dragonfly:

Dragonfly Animal Totem: Illusion, the Power of Light

Dragonfly is the power of light. The dragonfly inhabits two realms: air and water and the influence of both these elements will be felt by Dragonfly people. Dragonfly is the essence of the winds of change, the messages of wisdom and enlightenment; and the communication from the elemental world. Dragonfly medicine beckons you to seek out the parts of your habits that need changing. Call on Dragonfly to guide you through the mists of illusion to the pathway of transformation. Dragonfly brings the light and color of transformation into your life.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on Dragonfly:
Symbolic Meanings of the Dragonfly

As a creature of the wind, the dragonlfy totem represents change. It's iridescent wings are incredibly sensitive to the slightest breeze, and so we are reminded to heed where the proverbial wind blows - lest we run into stormy weather.

Dragonflies are also creatures of the water, and any creature whose habitat is in, or around water carries symbolism relative the the subconscious, or "dreaming" mind and thoughts.

This is because in the animal world, water is symbolic of the subconscious mind ("deeper mind," "dreaming mind") and relates to the thoughts we have in relaxed/meditative/sleeping/subconscious states.

To get more closely attuned to the magic of the dragonfly, check out the quick-list of dragonfly symbolic meanings below.

Summary of Dragonfly Symbolic Meanings

prosperity
good luck
strength
peace
harmony
purity

These symbolic meanings of dragonfly are particularly associated in Asian (Japan) and Native American (Plains region) circles.

Dragonflies carry messages that deal with deeper thought - and they ask that we pay attention to our deeper thoughts and desires.

Further symbolic insect meaning of dragonfly comes into play when we observe the dragonfly's mode of transportation as it skitters across the top of water surfaces. This implies that our deeper thoughts are surfacing and we must be mindful of the outcome we wish to have.

The dragonfly is a reminder that when our deeper thoughts rise to the surface we must pay attention - there are lessons to be learned, and we are also reminded that what we think is directly proportionate to what we "see on the surface." ...In short, our thoughts (even the deeper ones that we might not be as in-touch with as we are with our conscious thoughts) are responsible for what we see in our lives - in our physical surroundings.

The dragonfly gives us a very powerful meditation tool. Close your eyes, and focus on a thought - let it rise to the surface of your mind's ocean - see that thought float lightly up to the water's surface. Now upon the top of a smooth, calm glass-like surface - visualize that thought moving across that water - sliding across - smooth and fast.

This exercise is useful when we want to visualize positive outcomes in a situation. We see the thought of hope happily moving across an ocean of peace (peaceful mind) and skitting to a perfect outcome.

Lastly it should be noted that the Dragonfly lives a short life, and it knows it must live to the fullest with what it has. This lesson is huge for each of us. When you see a dragonfly, be aware of the gifts it has to offer by keeping its animal totem meanings in mind.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 8, 2014)

when i was little we were told the dragonfly would bite you and feed the bit of flesh to a snake....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Really? That is a strange saying. But interesting!


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 8, 2014)

i think it was just my crazy childhood......


----------



## gallantwarrior (Mar 8, 2014)

I like the dragonfly imagery . It fits well with how things are in my life.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

*Today's (3/9/14) messenger is from Eagle:

If Eagle has majestically soared into your cards, you are being put on notice to reconnect with the element of air. Air is of the mental plane, and in this instance it is of the higher mind. Wisdom comes in many strange and curious forms and is always related to the creative force of the Great Spirit.
If you have been walking in the shadows of former realities, Eagle brings illumination. Eagle teaches you to look higher and to touch Grandfather Sun with your heart, to love the shadows as well as the light. See the beauty in both, and you will take flight like the Eagle. 
Eagle medicine is the gift we give ourselves to remind us of the freedom of the skies. Eagle asks you to give yourself permission to legalize freedom and to follow the joy your heart desires.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More in Eagle:

Eagle Animal Totem: Spirit, Healing, Creation

The appearance of an Eagle signifies a new beginning is coming soon. Whether it is a positive beginning or not depends on the energy you are putting out. The law of attraction states that what you give out, you receive. If you want good to come to you, put out good and positive thoughts. Eagle will help by bringing the opportunities to you. This new beginning could be a spiritual awakening. Eagle is a demanding totem, but one that offers so much reward at the end of the journey. Its four-toed feet remind you to stay grounded even when soaring high; its talons remind you to grasp the things of the earth; its sharp beak shows you when to speak, how much, and how strongly. This totem will show you opportunities and how to ride the winds to your benefit. Eagle people can live in the realm of the spirit yet still remain connected and balanced within the realm of the Earth. You must become much more than you ever dreamed possible.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Symbolic Eagle Meaning

I've been seeing eagles and moles in my meditations lately. When creatures persist in my awareness, I know it's time to write a page on them. Plus, I've gotten several requests from readers of this site wanting to know more about symbolic eagle meaning, so here are a few thoughts.

I've had the luxury of observing Golden Eagles in the wild. Like our nature-inclined forebears, the sheer size of these creatures is mind-numbing.

Size does matter to the Native mind. It is the mammoth size of the eagle that, in part, wins its title as the King of the Birds in myth and lore. In spite of its enormous size, the eagle still takes flight, seemingly effortlessly. This is the first of many symbolic cues from the eagle about perception (not judging a book by its cover) and, not allowing the illusion of limitation to ground us in our flight.

What else matters when considering symbolic eagle meaning? Here are a few attributes and keywords associated with Eagle Medicine...

Symbolic Eagle Meanings

Opportunity
Protection
Guardianship
Masculinity
Dominance
Control
Freedom
Community
Command
Action
Authority
Skill
Focus
Determination
Vision
Power
Liberation
Inspiration
Ruler
Judgment
Native wisdom also honors the eagle for their opportunistic ways. It's not that they're skilled hunters (they are), but the go about gaining their needs in ways that are most efficient. This is a lesson for conserving resources. Work smarter, not harder.

Some Native American (plains tribes) refers to the eagle as an earthly incarnation of the great Thunderbird spirit. Legend further states that lightning bolts shoot from the eyes of the bald eagle, and with the beating of its expansive wings, rain is conjured from the skies. That's easy to envision.

Coming from the mindset that all energy is interconnected, an average wingspan of 5-7 feet (in golden's and bald's) could understandably cause some massive energetic ripples in the cosmos. Even prompt rain. I love how eagles as rain bringers segways into the cleansing theme of water.

And, we see from the Native mind that eagle feathers are tribal tools resonating patterns of healing within ritual. Do a little research into Native wisdom, and you will find the eagle is invoked for revitalization, creation and healing purposes. I like to think this deals with the eagle's connection with water.

In this vein of thought, we can contemplate the healing messages the eagle may offer us in our daily life. When the eagle soars into our psychic vision, it may be a sign of getting prepared for symbolic cleansing rains. What needs cleaning in our lives?

Of course, as rulers of the sky, eagle meaning is connected with the air element, which symbolizes communication and thought. All bird totems speak to us about higher thinking, dreams, and mental liberation. As king of the birds, the eagle's message of mental acuity is super-dominant.

Visually, everything about the eagle's appearance is sharp. Streamlined, sleek, chiseled. This prompts our deeper minds to hone our thoughts and skills. The eagle commands us to tailor our intelligence and talents in a form that best suits our needs. We all have inner abilities, but when the eagle shows up - it's a clear sign it's time to use these abilities in a laser-like fashion to bring about focused change in our lives.

To revisit the Thunderbird association, eagles are said to bring down lightning with the storms. This makes me think of flashes of insight, surges of power - electrifying vision.

I also like to look into the eyes of the eagle. There I see the lightning. I see the sun itself living in those all-seeing bright yellow orbs.

Do these observations this strike a chord with you? If so, take flight with the eagle meaning by experimenting with these visualizations:
Eagle Totem Encouragements

Contemplate the power cased in the heart of the eagle.

Synchronize your own heart beat with that of the eagle's - visualize each pulse as a flash of lighting - an impulse of divine thought.

Picture the power of the gods clapping like thunder with each flap of their wings. With each crack of thunder consider barriers and blockages in your life being shattered.

Then see the great seven foot wingspan of the eagle growing even longer in your vision in order to swipe away the rubble - making all trace of limitation disappear.

Look into the eyes of the eagle, and see the dawning sun shine clarity upon the dawning of your own awareness. These eyes are like a light into your own contemplative vision - let them illuminate your from the inside out.
These kind of powerful connections can liberate on so many levels.

But, you don't have to take my word for it. Consider our ancestors perspectives on the eagle meaning for more inspiration.

Eagle Meanings in Cultural Lore

Alchemy symbolic eagle meaning:
A representation of prime matter, the start of an alchemical operation. The eagle spreads its wings over the step into creation and fans the fire, encouraging growth of new matter.

Aztec and Mayan meaning of eagle:
The eagle carries the veil of night and dark over our existence and awareness. It's affiliated with the dawning sun, and is a magnificent celestial power, able to shine light into our world.

Celtic animal symbolism of eagle:
Associated with the symbolism of water, and the intuitive oracle water serves as. Perhaps because our Celtic kin observed their magnificent ability to see into waters with miraculous clarity. Like scrying. I like to think the Celts skimmed across the waters of their existence invoked the eagle for assistance in "diving in" for treasures of wisdom.

Christian eagle meaning:
Associated with the Christ himself. Because the eagle seems to easily ascend the skies, looking into the sun with unblinking focus, we relate symbolism of Christ's unblinking faith in the Way, the Truth, and the Light. We also see themes of renewal (baptism) as the eagle plunges the soul of man into the sea, and lifts them out renewed and cleansed.

Greek meaning:
Another reference as a solar animal, the eagle is symbolic of authority, rulership and virility. It's depicted with thunderbolts in each talon. In my mind, this seems like a phallic reference would bolster sexual energy as well as warrior status (energy, thrust, courage, bravery, fearlessness). I get a confirmation of this by Zeus's strong affiliation with the eagle in myth.

I could go on forever about the symbolic meaning of the eagle. It's an inspiring creature, so it's only natural that every human eye that has witnessed it would be enraptured by its regal presence.

The eagle imparts spectacular wisdom. Take purposeful, meditative time to connect with the eagle, and discover what kind of glorious insight it can share with you.

Last word on the symbolic eagle meaning: "Fly Higher."

Symbolic Eagle Meaning

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

great birds...unfortunately many are dying

Mystery illness killing bald eagles determined


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Pollution. Chemicals used. Windfarms. We are killing mother earth, plain and simple. Those who claim us to be crazy can think what they like. Yes, the earth goes in cycles but hundreds of years ago we didn't have this many people crammed on one planet, nor the things we do now for energy, etc. You can only have so many chickens in the pen before the pen starts to fall apart. Earth is full. And therefore, she is suffering with our not caring about her. She can only hold so much before breaking. And that includes the animals that inhabit it with us.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

it is the west nile virus....but i agree mother earth will not stand for humans much longer and will give us something that will thin the herd ...as they say.....another pandemic would be my guess  the last major flu killed how many?


The Pandemic

Influenza Strikes

Throughout history, influenza viruses have mutated and caused pandemics or global epidemics. In 1890, an especially virulent influenza pandemic struck, killing many Americans. Those who survived that pandemic and lived to experience the 1918 pandemic tended to be less susceptible to the disease.

From Kansas to Europe and back again, wave after wave, the unfolding of the pandemic, mobilizing to fight influenza, the pandemic hits, protecting yourself, communication, fading of the pandemic. More>>

Voices of the Pandemic

March 1918 - January 1919. Communications through Public Health Reports, physicians, newspapers, letters, and telegrams. More>>

Fighting Influenza

During the mid to late nineteenth-century, physicians and scientists had begun to understand that diseases are caused by microorganisms. This was a radical departure from traditional medical theories which had held that diseases were caused by miasmas or an imbalance in the body&#8217;s humors.

How phyisicans understood influenza at the time, what happened to influenza patients in the early 1900s, preventing and treating influenza. More>>

The Legacy of the Pandemic

No one knows exactly how many people died during the 1918-1919 influenza pandemic. During the 1920s, researchers estimated that 21.5 million people died as a result of the 1918-1919 pandemic. More recent estimates have estimated global mortality from the 1918-1919 pandemic at anywhere between 30 and 50 million. An estimated 675,000 Americans were among the dead.

Research, forgetting the pandemic of 1918-1919, scientific milestones, 20th century influenza or global pandemics. More>>

The Pandemic . : The Great Pandemic : : The United States in 1918-1919 : .


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

bump de bump bump


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

*Today's (3/9/14) messenger is ANTELOPE (contrary, meaning upside down):

Contrary Antelope is a signal that you are not listening, and not acting on the will of Great Spirit. You may be taking more than your share. Antelope medicine in the contrary makes you crazy and quarrelsome. You will certainly be indecisive and not know what direction to turn. You might be lying to yourself and others. Stop lying even if you think it will get you off the hook. Contrary Antelope will trip you at every turn. Quit being so conventional and following others all the time. Take your own authority. Let Antelope's heart beat strong in yours, and you will know the way. But as always, the message is "Do it!" The fear of the unknown subsides once action begins.
Contrary Antelope may also be telling you that a decision to start  is now necessary. The main element in procrastination is lack of conviction. To honor your chosen destiny is to honor your commitment doing what you "proclaim" you are doing. Walking your talk is the essence of Antelope people. Talking your walk is contrary Antelope personified.
To right contrary Antelope, three steps are necessary:
1) Have the desire to do something.
2) Make the firm decision to being that action.
3) Do it!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on Antelope:

Antelope Animal Totem: Action, Speed, Adaptability of the Mind

Antelope teaches survival and how to avoid indiscriminate destruction of life. The Antelope signifies knowledgeable action. Antelope medicine is the knowledge of life's circle, the knowledge and understanding of death. Through Antelope you can learn to truly live and action is the key and essence to living. Antelope is the messenger of a higher purpose; he knows the way and through him, so will you. Antelope can teach clairvoyance by listening to his voice inside of you. An Antelope person is intrinsically psychic. Often it is in the form of clear-smelling - fragrances and odors will awaken this power. Mediate using a fragrance with musk in it. Trust your instincts. If a person or situation does not "smell" right, back away from it.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 10, 2014)

beautiful animals......


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2014)

*Today's messenger is WOLF (Contrary, meaning upside down):

If Wolf is reversed (contrary), you are being asked to expand your limited view of the present situation. Doing this may entail a great deal of courage and a willingness to look at new ideas. It could also require that you delete some old ideas to make room for  the expansiveness that always comes when you are willing to learn. The gift of wisdom comes to you when you have walked enough pathways and found enough dead ends to truly know the forest. In the discovery and rediscovery of every inch of ground comes the knowledge that nothing ever remains the same.
Contrary Wolf may also be telling you that stagnation or fear of asserting your viewpoint has bogged down the flow of change in your life. Wolf reversed is ALWAYS urging you to seek the teachers or pathfinders that will show you the way to new life experiences. Remember, the teacher or pathfinder may be the small still voice within, as well as a person, a leaf, a cloud, a stone, a tree, a book, or the Great Spirit.
To live is to grow, and growing comes through accepting all forms as your teachers. Become Wolf, and take up the sense of adventure. You may just stop howling and learn to BECOME the moon.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on Wolf:

Wolf Animal Totem: Intuition, Learning, Spirit

This totem brings faithfulness, inner strength and intuition when he enters our lives. But he also brings learning to live with one's self. The wolf teaches us to learn about our inner self and to find our inner power and strength. But to achieve this, we must take risks and face our deepest fears. A wolf totem demands sincerity. This totem demands a lot of us but gives us much in return; a spirit helper that is always there to help and gives us extraordinary powers of endurance. He reminds us to listen to our inner thoughts and trust our insights. They remind us not to waste resources and to learn how to avoid trouble and confrontations. People with Wolf totems have the capacity to make quick and firm emotional attachments. Trust your insights about these attachments. Wolf will guide you. Take control of your life with Wolf's help and do so with harmony and discipline.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Wolf:
Royalty, spirit, strength, friendly, family, sociable, intelligent, ritualistic in nature (applies to all of life), balances flexibility to establish harmony and order in life, new paths and journeys, freedom to move within the realms of insights and attachments. Teaches able to be steadfast, familial protection, Epitome of the wild spirit. Wolf guides the use of resources and the lesson of adaptability along with teaching and instruction. Wolf helps to tap into inner strength and intuition. Sometimes transformation accompanies Wolf's lessons. Are you using your resources wisely for the greater good? Are you nourishing your family and those around you? Are you listening to your instincts to avoid confrontations? Wolf will add in balancing harmony and wisdom to take control of your life.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Totem Wolf Meanings and Symbolism

To understand totem wolf symbols, one must first understand the heart of the Wolf. This takes time because the Wolf has had to endure many false stereotypes, misconceptions and misunderstandings.

Not at all the picture of ferocity or terror, the Wolf is a creature with a high sense of loyalty and strength. Another misconception is that of the "lone wolf." To the contrary, the Wolf is actually a social creature, friendly, and gregarious with its counterparts.

The Wolf is an incredible communicator. By using touch, body movements, eye contact as well as many complex vocal expressions - the wolf makes his point understood. Those with totem wolf symbols are of the same inclination - they are expressive both vocally and physically. Those who have the wolf as their totem animal are naturally eloquent in speech, and also have knack for creative writing.

A quick-list of totem wolf symbolic attributes include...

Totemic Wolf Meanings

Loyalty
Cunning
Generosity
Intelligence
Friendliness
Compassionate
Communication
Totem wolf symbols belong to those who truly understand the depth of passion that belong to this noble creature. The Wolf is a representative of deep faith, and profound understanding.

Further, the Wolf possess a high intellect, and have been observed using strategies about hunting, habitat and migration.

wolf totem meaning


In history, the totem Wolf symbol appears with the founders of Rome, Romulus and Remus. Legend has it that the two founding brothers were raised and suckled by a she-wolf.

In Norse mythology, the Wolf is a symbol for victory when ridden by Odin and the Valkyries upon the battlefield.

As a Celtic symbol, the Wolf was a source of lunar power. Celtic lore states that the Wolf would hunt down the sun and devour it at each dusk so as to allow the power of the moon to come forth.

In Asia, the wolf guards the doors that allow entrance to heavenly, celestial realms. The Wolf is also said to be among the ancestry of Genghis Khan.

When this gracious creature appears to us, and serves as a totem in our lives, the Wolf beckons us to ask these questions:

Potential Questions Your Wolf Totem May Ask You

Are you thinking about a different form of education?

Are you being a true friend, and are your friends being true to you?

Are you communicating yourself clearly to others?

Are you being loyal to yourself?

Are you incorporating strategies and planning to achieve your goals?

Are you spending enough quality time with yourself, friends and family?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 11, 2014)

wolves are amazing animals......just amazing..thanks


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

I think I am going to do this just a few days a week instead of every day. I hope y'all are ok with that.
But tonight I will do one. Just wanted to give a heads up that I might miss a day or two.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

*Today's (3/12/14) messenger is from ARMADILLO (Contrary):
Go ahead, roll up and hide. This, sarcastically, is the message of reversed (contrary) Armadillo. You may think the only way to win in your present situation is to hide or pretend that you are armor-coated and invincible, but this is not the way to grow. It is better to open up and find the value and strength of your vulnerability. You will experience something wonderful if you do.
Vulnerability is the key to enjoying the gifts of physical life. In allowing yourself to be free, a myriad of expressions are made available.For instance, a true compliment is an admiration flow of energy. If you are afraid of being hurt and are hiding from feeling anything, you will never feel the joy of admiration from others.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Armadillo Animal Totem: Boundaries, Protection, Empathy

Armadillo teaches you how to protect yourself and when to let your defenses down. Make yourself an energy body shield using Armadillo medicine. Make a circle on a piece of paper and see it as a medicine shield. Write in the circle all the things that you want to have, experience, and give you joy. This shield will reflect what you are and what you will on an unconscious level. If you have an Armadillo totem, it is time to define your space. You may have trouble saying "no" and are being taken for granted. Learn to guard your personal space and allow entry only when you want to.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Symbolic Armadillo Meaning

My friend Daniel believes in a Creator who is into some really potent psychotropic drugs. He says the proof of his theory is the armadillo. One look at this odd little creature, and it's tough to argue with my friend Daniel. To be sure, all Natural life has its oddities, but the armadillo is quite a spectacle of unique features. This page discusses symbolic armadillo meaning and what messages these little creatures have to share with us as both totem and guide.

The armadillo, Spanish for "little armored one," is most well-known for its armored shell. Its armor is made from cartilage and bone. These bones provide an amazing defense and represent protection and a guarded disposition. A great symbolic cue here. If circumstances dictate a defensive stance, the armadillo encourages us to take this position to protect our inner selves. Just as the armadillo curls into a sphere to protect its vital organs from threat, we too can initiate our own defense system to protect our hearts when the occasion calls for it.

Some might think the armadillo as having an aloof, self-concerned existence, often times taking care of one's own self is perceived as selfish and arrogant. But perhaps we might consider the armadillo as a representative of detachment and objectivity. On our paths to understanding, we must examine and embrace many different attitudes and ways of being, and the armadillo is a grand teacher in that regard.

Some keywords to consider while researching symbolic armadillo meaning...

Symbolic Armadillo Meanings

Trust
Peace
Pacifism
Reclusive
Neutrality
Complexity
Sensitivity
Inquiry/Curiosity
Emotional Excavation
Protection/Guardedness
Armadillos love to dig and burrow with their sharp, little claws. This speaks to us symbolically about searching, discovering, and getting to the "root" of the matter. If the armadillo makes an appearance, perhaps it's time to do some research on a project you've been working. Or, maybe it's time to dig under the surface of some questions that have been nagging you. Whether it's launching your own investigation or doing some digging in your family genealogy, the armadillo can help.

Armadillo's have super-sensory ability to detect life underground. They are masters at "hide-and-seek" as well as superior at finding whatever is hidden. They serve as "tour-guides" to our buried secrets. When we start on a journey of exploration/research/discovery with the armadillo as our spiritual guide, we are primed to receive illumination and answers. Armadillo's can find stuff for us - real items, or even intangible goodies like epiphanies and insights. Imagine the armadillo waddling out ahead of you on a hiking journey through data/details you're researching. Encourage the armadillo to astral-travel ahead of you in life/meditation to seek-and-find that which is hidden from you.

I've actually done this with great success. The armadillo is such a great help in finding things that are lost - it's part of their digging/exploring acumen. Several years ago I lost the title to my car. I knew the armadillo was a great detective (detecting grubs, worms, and nice curves in the ground, perfect for making natural dens). I initiated a meditation in which I asked the armadillo to help me find the car title. My journeying was lead by the armadillo, bounding up hills and splashing through streams. At one point, the armadillo started digging through a pile of shoeboxes. Bingo. I recognized one of the shoeboxes in my armadillo-meditation. With a little time, and a trip to my storage unit, I found the shoebox the armadillo showed me in my meditation and found my car title. I kid you not.

Armadillos sleep most of the day, some eighteen hours (just like sloths and anteaters, which are close cousins to the armadillo). When the armadillo burrows its way into your awareness as a totem or a messenger, it might be a good time to get some rest. Relax, recover, recuperate and consider withdrawing from social engagements for a time of renewal. Because armadillo's typically live in dens underground, we're observing womb-like symbolism. The Mother (Earth) is both womb and tomb to all life. If the armadillo is coming into your consciousness, consider big themes like this. Is it time to mother ourselves? Nurture ourselves? Is it time to become reborn? Or perhaps it's time to retreat, withdraw and become more reclusive. These are all questions the armadillo asks us on our life's journey.

Armadillos also like the water, are generally found near some water, and walk underwater. They can even inflate their intestines in order to float upon water for a time, basking in the sun as they laze about the surface of an ambling stream. Water talks to us about going with the flow of our emotions, and the armadillo carries the same message. Are your emotions dammed up? How can the armadillo help loosen up emotional tension? Truthfully, the mental image of this crazy little creature, grinning from ear-to-ear while it bobs along the surface of a babbling brook is enough to melt my icy emotions and make me smile, perhaps the same might hold true for you.

It's ability to maneuver effectively in water is a big take-away message for us. Even during emotional flooding, the armadillo is a reminder we have the internal fortitude and wherewithal available to us to float through emotional trauma. Sometimes the only way to endure emotional storms is to coast through them. This is what the armadillo does - simply floats through torrential floods. Sometimes this is our only option too, and all we can do is let nature take its course while we surrender to the current.

Armadillo as a Totem

People who hold the armadillo as an animal totem have a natural defense system, and can be incredibly self-protective. Armadillo-people are extremely perceptive and acutely attuned to the happenings in their environment. If you find the armadillo is your animal kin, you tend to have a bright intellect, which is fueled by a natural curiosity. Armadillo-folks are natural treasure hunters and can find stuff that others have misplaced. Although armadillo-people can be short sighted, and may not have long-reaching vision for themselves or their world, they have a lovely sense of contentment. In fact, armadillo people are some of the best folks to hang around with because they are comfortable with themselves. This kind of self-contentment is extremely comforting. If the armadillo is your totem, you serve as a grounding, calming effect for those around you. People often seek you out (perhaps not even knowing why) for your soothing, steady energy. Armadillo-people also have great memories, and adore the role of history-keeper. Inquisitive, introspective, thoughtful, grounded and keen to defend that which is precious....these terms best describe those with the armadillo as their totem.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 12, 2014)

o hell ya...i love them little things...of course we do not have them here......did you know they are the only animals you can induce hanson's disease in?


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 12, 2014)

and they are good luck


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

Some folks don't know what hanson's disease is..but yeah. I knew. 

Ok...Hanson's Disease=Leprosy.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

*Today's (3/13/14) message is from MOOSE:

If you have chosen Moose card, you have reason to feel good about something you have accomplished on your journey. This may be a habit you have broken, a completion of some sort, an insight on a goal, or a new sense of self that you ahve fought hard to earn. It is time for feeling harmonious pride, and recognizing those who aided you in the process. 
One good exercise in Moose medicine is to write down things that you can love about yourself and your progress in life. Then apply these same things to friends, family coworkers and life. Don't forget to share the findings with others. They need the encouragement as much as you do.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on MOOSE:

Moose Animal Totem: Self-Esteem, Primal Feminine Energies

Moose is one of the most ancient of the power totems. A Moose totem gives you sacred and unique energy. With a Moose totem you will be full of contradictions. Awkward yet graceful. Large yet able to move swiftly and silently. Moose people usually have excellent depth perception. Moose is also associated with the maternal forces of the world, the primal feminine energies. This can be awakened through water or the sea, the womb of life. Mediate using the sounds of water or ocean. Autumn is the power time of the Moose. People with a Moose totem instinctively know balance: when to use gentleness, when to use strength. They know what to say, when to say it and to whom. Moose people are usually wise beyond their years.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Moose Facts from a Symbolic, 
Meaningful Perspective

The first time my six-year old niece in Vermont spotted a moose, she was wild with wonder. Who wouldn't be? Imposing, impressive, elegant and monumentally huge...they've got a lot to offer in terms of wonder. I haven't witnessed a moose with my own eyes, but I have no doubt I'll be awed when I do.

Back to my young niece. When she ran back to the house to exclaim her discovery, she bellowed: "I saw a giant horse with a lady laying on its back!" After a few questions, I realized her young eyes were seeing lovely lady curves that comprise the mound and sway back of the moose.

This put me on the hunt for threads of the divine feminine woven into symbolic moose facts. As it turns, feminine traces are in no need of hunting. The feminine is present in the moose's habitat, and her mothering instinct.

To explain, on many occasions I've mentioned the importance of environment and behavior when discerning symbolic meaning about an animal. This is particularly true in tracking down meaningful corollaries when working with a totem animal.

I've also mentioned water is symbolic of the divine feminine. Not only is it Yin (feminine in Chinese symbolic lexicon), it is also the ultimate birth-giver - which is uber-female. Consider: There is precious little life without water. It gives life, it birthed life unto the earth, it is the watery womb of our existence. The moose spends much of its time in the water. Water is the moose's womb within which she keeps cool, finds water, evades predators. To the moose, water is sanctuary - it is a mother.

Speaking of mothers, it's no secret among moose facts that mamma moose is a fierce opponent when her offspring are threatened. She will defend to the death to keep her calves alive. Quite frankly, mamma moose goes ballistic-bonkers if she so much as catches a whiff of trouble to her babes. If that isn't ferocity of female power and protection - I don't know what is.

Symbolic Moose Facts
Native American Moose Myth of Creation

More feminine energy surrounds the moose, but it's shared with male energy. This balance of male and female attributed to the moose comes from Native American legend. The Potawatomi tribe, a member of the Algonquin family, tell of the population of the land in one of their creation myths.

In the beginning, there was scant little abundance upon the land. In fact, there was only one Potawatomi woman placed to give life and reproduce. She knew the heaviness of her obligation to seed the world. She wanted to pick the right mate. So, the woman invited all manner of flora and fauna to her birch bark home and give convincing argument as to who should be her partner to plant new life upon the earth.

This was a highly honorable prospect. Whomever was picked by the First Potawatomi woman would live on in the seed of life from conception to the end of time. Their spirit would live on forever.

So, the few trees, grasses, flowers that were available all showed up to her home. A handful of birds flew in to toss their hats in the ring. There were few mammals, but a raccoon, squirrel and a possum came to visit. After all the candidates had pitched their woo, the Potawatomi woman declined them all.

Left without a mate to populate the lands, the woman was quite forlorn. Until...one evening in the midst of Autumn, a great, lone Mooswu visited the woman's home. He was powerful, yet elegant. Sensitive yet courageous. He was all the things the woman required to fulfill her obligation and give life to the lands.

To this day, as Native American myth has it, there's a little moose in all of us. How cool is that!?

The term Mooswu comes from the Algonquin language. It means "the animal who strips off". This could be from the way the moose strips bark from the trees for nourishment...that's what I've read at least. A Native friend of mine thought it more likely the term comes from a bull (male) moose stripping velvet from their antlers.

Speaking of antlers, and circling back to the male-female symbolism...antlers are a very male attribute. They are symbolic of bravery and dominance. Antlers are a moose's greatest system of defense. They also come in handy to get the ladies. To explain...during mating season (in the Fall), male moose vie for the attention of the cows (female moose). They do this by engaging in antler-locking, among other things. This is a tremendous display of strength. And if you consider the average moose rack is 5+ foot wide - it's an impressive indeed!

Antlers are very symbolic in the moose world and otherwise. They are symbolic of perception. They are the crowns of the animal world. As crowns, they are a mark of mental acumen. They're kind of like antennae. They are symbolic of picking up on nuance, figuring things out, and displaying intelligence.

Not only is a moose rack mammoth in width, the moose can get as tall as 6 foot, and weigh 1800 pounds! Check out a few more neat symbolic moose facts below:

Symbolic Moose Facts
Neat Symbolic Moose Facts

Don't sweat it! The moose doesn't. Nope - they don't sweat at all. It's a tactic to conserve heat, and precisely why moose thrive so well in cold environments. One of the reasons they wade in water so often is to cool themselves off. Symbolically, this is a way of saying "stay cool" under pressure.

Follow your snoot! The moose does. That Jimmy Durante schnoz isn't just for looks. In fact, the moose nose is made of super-sensory tissues which makes their sense of smell off-the-charts. They also have big lateral nostrils which allow them to take in their scent more effectively. Sense of smell is symbolic of memory. Symbolically, this is a message to explore memory with a goal to gain direction on your path.

Are you making googly eyes? Moose does. Well, sort of. Their eyes move independently. That means one eye can be looking at you, and the other eye is looking behind or to the side. This allows the moose to always "have an eye" on things, like their babies, predators, or a tasty snack. Symbolically, vision is about having faith we are on the right path, even if there is no light by which to see.

Vegan is the new green. It's old-school for the moose. They are herbivores, which means they don't eat meat. On a symbolic level, it's not necessarily what we eat - it's how we eat it. I can't speak for the moose, but I'd like to think they'd encourage us to consume as their human Native Americans did: With mindfulness, repsect and honor for the life given so we may live (vegetation or otherwise).

Rack 'em up! A rack (moose antlers) is made of tissue. In fact, this is some of the fastest growing tissue on the animal planet. Moose antlers can grow an inch or more a day! They're also extra-sensitive. Moose can detect the slightest whisper of a breeze, or the tiniest insect hanging out on their rack. Symbolically, this ties into what I mentioned about antlers serving as a sensory perception antenna. This adds to the litany of neat symbolic moose facts. It says something to the effect: "Your perception is your 'crowning' glory.

Stroke! Stroke! Moose are consummate swimmers. In spite of their mass, they can do the dog paddle better if not as good as...well...dogs. They're also just as lithe on land. In fact, they can run up to 30+ mph. They swim up to 6 miles per hour. The ability to move is hugely symbolic, but more important is the way humans and animals move. Consider the expert elegance of the moose. Endeavor to emulate how this creature can move with deft with no thought to size.
All of these symbolic moose facts add up to create a pretty extraordinary picture of the moose. But this page isn't just about symbolic moose facts. This page is designed to familiarize ourselves with this magnificent beast to gain insight into their world, and our world too.

Moose Meaning as an Animal Totem

The moose is amazing in its own right. It's even more amazing to work with the moose as a totem animal. Perhaps you are drawn to the moose, and want more info. I hope this will give you a good start. Have a read through these totemic gifts the moose offers and see if any of these aspects apply to you.

The Gift of Camouflage: Are you able to slip in and out of crowds from seemingly nowhere? You share this knack with the moose. Which is pretty incredible if you think about how big they are. I mean...how does the moose disguise a 6 foot rack and 1800 pound body!? It's part of the moose mystery. It's also about the moose's precise awareness. The moose has a keen sense of depth perception. It knows where it will fit, and where it won't. It also has good insight, so it knows about working with shadow, and using light to its advantage. Those with the moose as their animal totem have the same kind of sensory perception. They can blend in because they are aware of their environment.

The Gift of Sight: As mentioned, the moose has googly eyes. Their eyes move independently. People with the moose as their guide might not have Marty Feldman eyes, but they can adjust their vision. Moose people can see far beyond what most people see. I'm not necessarily talking physical vision either. If you have unorthodox views, and high vision, the moose might be your animal kin. If you tend to have your "eye on the prize" while keeping your vision focused on work - that's a great moose attribute. If you can see outside of what is physical - if you can peer into the energetic realms - the moose will absolutely help you clarify that intuitive 20/20 vision.

The Gift of Solitude: Aside from mating season, the moose prefers their own company. The moose is a member of the deer family - but they certainly don't herd like deer. Nope. They like the quiet and solitude. Does this sound familiar to you? Are you completely at ease with being alone? Do you find it preferable to travel, accomplish tasks and work on your onsie? The moose tips his rack to you. The moose reminds us it's okay to go solo. They encourage the gift if tranquility. They remind us that we should be our best company. Moose encourage us to be comfortable with ourselves and be at one with who we are first before seeking partnership.

The Gift of Protection: All of us can be protective of the people we love. A big moose facts is a mother moose takes this to the enth degree. Mamma moose is like a brick wall of defiance when it comes to protecting her calves. If you are a mamma, and find yourself needing to protect your child - the moose can help with that. Envision a 2,000 pound moose mamma, with fiercely glowing eyes, towering over any threat in her path. It's a bolstering image. Further, moose energy is easily called in times of protection. Consider calling on the moose when you need to defend the defenseless, and protect those who need your help.

The Gift of Adapting: The moose makes the best of some tough challenges. Another bit among moose facts is this: It's so tall, it has a hard time foraging for food. The moose gets around this problem by grazing in tall grasses. This way, it can pick the tops of fresh greens without having to kneel (which is difficult for the moose to do). Do you have some challenges that you've overcome? The moose gives you a big "high-five" for overcoming tough odds. Adaptation, and making assets out of perceived deficits are all about moose-power.

The Gift of Discernment: For the most part, the moose is a gentle giant. These creatures are quite content and quite calm. However, as mentioned above, when provoked, the moose is not to be messed with. This boils down to discernment. The moose knows when to mellow and when to kick bootie. Do you have a level head? Are you typically easy-going, but boy-howdy, watch out if you're provoked? You share that with the moose. It's a gift of assessing a situation with lightning quick speed and acting in the best possible way for survival. When the coast is clear, enjoy life as the moose does - chill, and roll with the reeds.

I hope these totemic symbolic moose facts help you make a connection with this regal animal. To round off this article, here is a quick list of symbolic meanings for the moose:

Symbolic Moose Facts: A Quick-List

Noble
Grace
Agility
Gentle
Instinct
Respect
Courage
Solitude
Strength
Visionary
Protection
Sensitivity
Perception
Adaptability
Discernment
Keep this list of symbolic attributes in mind as you meditate upon the moose facts in terms of totemic power. See if you can enhance these qualities in yourself as you get in touch with moose energy.

Symbolic Moose Facts

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 13, 2014)

moose are flat out beautiful but will charge you if you get too close during mating season

takes a real hunter to walk up to a moose and kill it.....

deep sarcasm


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)

Doing it now. Sorry. Late start.
This one I am going to really concentrate on. This place needs a messenger that is powerful. Bad vibes around here.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)

*Today's Messenger is from OWL...contrary.

If you have Owl upside-down (contrary) in your card, you have been greatly deceived by either yourself or another. Perhaps witchcraft or black magic is being used against you, or maybe you are using witchcraft  or sorcery to aid you when you should be praying and asking the Great Spirit for guidance. The message is to befriend the darkness inside yourself. Look deeply, and soon the  bright light of dawn will illuminate you. Then ask yourself what you are in the dark about. How and by whom are you being deceived? Have you lied to yourself about someone or something? Are you being greatly deceived, or just slightly deceived? Owl tells you to keep an eye on your property and your loved ones. Remember that Owl is always asking, "Who?"*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More about Owl (right side up) :

Owl Animal Totem: Magic, Omens, Wisdom

The owl is the symbol of the feminine, the moon and the night. The owl is the bird of magic and darkness, of prophecy and wisdom. Owl people work best during the night hours. An owl totem gives you the power to extract secrets. Meditate on the owl and things will be revealed. Listen to its voice inside of you. You will hear not what others are saying, but what is hidden. You can detect subtleties of voice that others cannot. People cannot deceive a person who has an owl totem. Owl people can see into the darkness of others souls. Most owl people are clairvoyant because of this ability. It can be very scary at times. Learn to trust your instincts about people. Let your owl totem guide you.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Owl Meanings in the Realms of Animal Symbolism

The owl is sacred to the Greek goddess of learning, Athena and is even depicted on some Greco-Roman currency as a symbol of status, intelligence and of course, wealth.

In ancient Egyptian, Celtic, and Hindu cultures the symbolic meaning of owl revolved around guardianship of the underworlds, and a protection of the dead.

In this light the owl was ruler of the night and seer of souls. A misunderstanding of this necessary relationship gave the owl some negative associations with death.

It should be clear that the owl was honored as the keeper of spirits who had passed from one plane to another. Often myth indicates the owl accompanying a spirit to the underworld - winging it's newly freed soul from the physical world into the realm of spirit.

Being aware of the owl's symbolic meanings is a good way to connect with this fascinating creatures, and also become more in-tune with the owl's wisdom.

A Quick-List of Symbolic Owl Meanings:

Wisdom
Mystery
Transition
Messages
Intelligence
Mysticism
Protection
Secrets
Symbolism of owl, owl meanings
Native Americans associated the meaning of owl with wisdom, foresight, and keeper of sacred knowledge. This may largely be due to the fact that the owl is a great foreteller of weather conditions. Also its ability to see at night is legend among the Native Americans, and this attribute would be invoked during ceremonies when an oracle of secret knowledge was required.
Similarly, West African and Aboriginal Australian cultures viewed the owl as a messenger of secrets, kin to sorcerers, as well as companions to seers, mystics and medicine people.

During medieval times in western and central Europe it was fabled that owls were actually priestesses (witches) and wizards in disguise. To this day the owl is considered a witch's familiar (an animal soul-spirit linked to a spiritual person via a unique, communicative bond).

The owl is a creature of the night. It's important to note the symbolism of nocturnal creatures because night-time proclivities have specific philosophical meanings. Combine the following nocturnal symbolic meanings with that of the owl for a broader interpretation.
Nocturnal Animal Symbolism Includes:

Dreams
Shadows
Otherworldliness
Secret knowledge
Psychic awareness
When we connect with the owl in its own environment, and according to its way of life, it helps in deciphering the messages the owl has for us. Why? Because owls and all creatures ofthe animal realm are pure energy, and they come from a place of wholeness. As such, they communicate in a unified voice. They speak in the language of the trees, the wind, the moon, the sky, etc. Learning the owl's habitat is a great way to learn her language, and more clearly understand her voice when she chortles in our spiritual ears.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)

Well. That is a powerful message. And remember, this is not necessarily for just me. This is for all of USMB. All of us.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2014)

one of the first gifts i ever got from my son....was a small cheap owl...he got it at school with his 'points'

i still have it...we have several types of owls here all beautiful


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)

This is my favorite owl pic:


----------



## hjmick (Mar 14, 2014)

What's the difference between a "totem" and a "fetish?"


No, not _that_ kind of fetish... Perverts...


I'm not sure there is a difference, just thought I'd ask...


----------



## hjmick (Mar 14, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> o hell ya...i love them little things...of course we do not have them here......did you know they are the only animals you can induce hanson's disease in?




Did you know that when they get scared, they jump straight up? That's one of the reasons they get themselves killed on the roads. Those that aren't outright hit by a vehicle will jump up and hit the undercarriage as a vehicle passes over them.


At least that's what I've been told...


I could be wrong...





Oh... And they like Lone Star beer... According to the commercials anyway...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2014)

no you are right...their defense is to go straight up in the air and look mean.....unfortunately that doesnt work out well for them with cars...i also know that in areas where people have them...they hate the little fuckers...says they will destroy the yards with their rooting behavior


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2014)

and i thought fetish was reference to a sexual desire....my totem is the moon...my fetish is male cross dressers....what can i say.....o hubby would like for me to add that is not his fetish lol


----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)

*Today's (3/16/14) messenger is from HUMMINGBIRD...contrary.

If contrary Hummingbird is in your cards in any configuration, it speaks to you of matters of the heart. How or why has your heart center closed? Have you done something callous to another, causing them to shut off the love they once felt for you? The contrary Hummbingbird may preage sorrow and the inability to see the many blessings we two-leggeds have been given and the primordial beauty that surrounds us. If contrary Hummingbird sings its forlorn song, perhaps you should journey into your personal pain and know that your sorrow is your joy in another reflection.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More on Hummingbird:

Hummingbird Animal Totem: Joy

Hummingbird a symbol for accomplishing that that seems impossible. It can teach you how to find the miracle of joyful living in your own life. Hummingbird medicine is herbal; it shows us how to use flowers for healing. They teach us how to draw life essence from flowers and create your own medicines. This totem reminds us to explore the past and extract the sweetness from it. It can help you find joy and sweetness in any situation. Grab joy as swiftly as you can. Hummingbird reminds us to find the joy in what we do and to sing it out.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hummingbird Symbolism

A hummingbird animal totem can offer you endless insight and effervescent wisdom. This totem is vastly unique, as as such, as unique offerings in the realm of totem guidance.

It is not commonly known that the fluttering wings of the hummingbird move in the pattern of an infinity symbol - further solidifying their symbolism of eternity, continuity, and infinity.

By observing the hummingbird, we see they are seemingly tireless. Always actively seeking the sweetest nectar, they remind us to forever seek out the good in life and the beauty in each day.

The prime message of the hummingbird animal totem is: "The sweetest nectar is within!"
Hummingbirds are also a reminder of how we expend our own energy. When hummingbirds show up in our lives, it's a good time to take a look at our energy-stores and resources. hummingbirds warrant an honest look at how we are maintaining our vibrational frequencies. Are we frittering away our energy on needless issues (ie: worry, fear, lack)? Or, are we in a state of well-honed, regulated balance when it comes to our energy and resources?

Amazing migrators, some hummingbirds are known to wing their way as far as 2000 miles to reach their destination. This quality reminds us to be persistent in the persuit of our dreams, and adopt the tenacity of the hummingbird in our lives.

The hummingbird animal totem is a messenger of hope and jubilation.

Hummingbird animal totems offer powerful as well as elegant attributes....

Symbolic Hummingbird Meanings

Energy
Vitality
Joy
Renewal
Sincerity
Healing
Persistence
Peace
Infinity
Agility
Playfulness
Loyalty
Affection

Questions the Hummingbird Asks Us

The hummingbird as an animal totem asks us profound questions. Take the time to listen, then contemplate what kind of response you would have for the hummingbird (and your inner self)...

"Where is your joy?"
"Is your happiness found within, or do you seek it externally?"
"What is the source of your joy?"
"What must you do to increase your joy?"

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 16, 2014)

ahhh signs of spring...i love the little hummers


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

Today's messenger is HAWK.

Hawk Animal Totem: Power, Magic, Messenger

Hawk is the messenger, the protector and the visionaries of the Air. It holds the key to higher levels of consciousness. This totem awakens vision and inspires a creative life purpose. A Hawk totem is filled with responsibility because Hawk people seek the overall view. Be careful not to become caught up in the details; step back (or fly high) so you can see the big picture. Observe and study your surroundings and work on accepting things the way they are, rather than forcing change. Soar high above the mundane and everyday problems and find the peace and power that comes from having a Hawk totem.

A Red-Tailed Hawk totem is special. It has direct ties to the Kundalini, the seat of primal life force. It is associated with the base chakra. If you have this Totem, you will be aware of and work towards fulfilling your soul's purpose. It reflects a greater intensity of energy within your life: physical, emotional, mental and spiritual forces will all be strong within you. The Red-Tail Hawk is a permanent totem -- it will always be with you. It is associated with the Tarot card Temperance. This card represents the teaching of higher expressions of psychic ability and vision.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Symbolic Hawk Meaning

I dig the hawk. In fact this regal bird hangs out in my consciousness as both a guide and messenger. But I am certainly not a special "chosen few" by the hawk. I know this because I get a staggering number of emails from folks around the world telling me they've been graced by the hawk either physically or energetically. These emails go on to report the hawk consistently exhibits a bold presence, leaving a lasting impression upon those they've visited.

It makes sense. The hawk is a prevalent raptor, with widespread populations and a diverse array of preferred habitats. With an average 3+ foot wingspan, measuring in at two feet tall, piercing eyes and lethal looking claws, the hawk is an impressive figure. To be visited by it is bound to stir awareness, get one's attention and make one start asking questions about symbolic hawk meaning.

I can't attribute the hawk's healthy populations and frequent appearances as the exclusive reason for so many stories emailed to me about profound encounters with the hawk. There's more to it than numbers. I mean, there are millions of squirrels running around the world, but I don't get weekly emails about meaningful encounters with them like I do the hawk.

So what is it about the hawk that touches so many people? I suspect part of the reason is the hawk's companionable partnership with humans as early as the 600s, BC. This relationship is falconry, an ancient art of symbiotic synchronicity between human and raptor.

It's not just falcons that are used in falconry; hawks were, and still are trained today. In fact, there's a big debate in the realm of falconry about hawks vs. falcons. Which raptor is the best? Hawks have been championed as the best in the sport due to their off-the-charts intelligence, and wicked-keen eyesight.

Debate aside, there's no argument about the hawk's intelligence, eyesight, and a natural partner to mankind.

Symbolic hawk Meaning
I'd like to explore the idea of partnership in connection to the symbolic hawk meaning.

Namely, falconry is more than a sport - it's a bond between human and raptor. Originally, it was a means of survival and defense for humans. Hawks were trained to catch prey and return it to their handler. This enabled humans to have another source of food, which (particularly essential for the desert-dwelling Bedouins). Hawks were also trained to attack enemies, and thus served as a serious defense system.

The process of training a falcon or hawk is a process in which handler and hawk develop an intense relationship. Ideally, a mutual respect is met between human and hawk. This is not unlike the ancient relationship between humans and dogs.

Over the course of a few millennia, the relationship between human and hawk becomes an engrained evolutionary phenomenon. Hawks (more than humans, I think) retain the cell memory of their bond with humans. At least, this is my theory backing the frequent visitations of hawks to humans, and their often profound effect on us. Like dogs, hawks inherently know they've shared a bond with humans since ancient times. They retain this connection, and with it, they retain the concept of providing and protecting humans as a latent objective.

Symbolic Hawk meaning is rich and varied, but it's more distinguished characteristic is focus. I think focus is another reason why the hawk is such a regular visitor to humans.

At the time of this writing (2013), our world is more complicated than ever before. Every moment is plugged up with countless distractions that were a non-issue as short as 50 years ago (much less 100 years ago). I believe the hawk is aware of humanity's modern tendency (and habit) of becoming distracted. In essence, I believe hawk visitations are a clear sign for us to become more focused. The hawk encourages us to suspend the habit of distraction, and become more aware of the present moment.

Symbolic hawk Meaning
We've talked about two prime symbolic traits of the hawk: Partnership and Focus. Here are a few more highlights of character the hawk offers us...

Symbolic Hawk Meanings

Vision
Power
Energy
Rebirth
Strategy
Intensity
Attention
Protection
Teamwork
Intelligence
Concentration
These attributes are clearly seen throughout history. And since I've talked long enough about my own discoveries about hawk meaning, this is a good time to explore hawk meanings from cultural, mythological, historical perspectives.

Hawk Meaning as a Soul-Carrier

Got soul? You betcha. So does the hawk. Historically, there is a broad association with the hawk and human souls.. Specifically, its keen concern with the soul's journey in the afterlife. Here are some examples of how the hawk demonstrates it's got soul...

Valkyries transformed into hawks, swooped down onto Norse battlefields and carried souls of fallen warriors to Valhalla (see more under "Valkyrie" entry below).

Souls of emperors were illustrated flying from the earth into the heavens in the form of an eagle. Hawks would fly with their souls and take them to be with the gods at the time of their death in ancient Rome.

Charon, god responsible for navigated souls in Ancient Egyptian beliefs. Charon was a hawk-headed boatman who ferried souls across the river Styx. He was originally known as Khu-en-ua, and later morphed into Charon during the Hellenistic era.

Horus, sun god of ancient Egypt, was also connected with souls. As in ancient Rome, the hawk was released during at the death of important figures (like pharaohs) to show the soul being released from the mundane into the afterlife. See more about this under "Horus" entry below.

Native American wisdom of the Plains region in North America held the belief that the hawk embodied the souls of ancestors. Ancestral soul-hawks were known to be invoked by warriors for the purpose of receiving tips on how to be better fighters and hunters. In essence, braves would receive ancestral "downloads" from spirit hawks.

Aztecs in Central America held the hawk as a divine liaison. As an intermediary, hawks were like traffic cops between the gods and the souls of the newly deceased. Hawks were also messengers of the gods in Aztec wisdom.
Learning about which deities are connected to a bird, animal or insect is highly revealing about the character of that creature. I find this aspect of animal totem research to be fascinating. We can learn a lot about our totems by the gods and goddesses they hang out with. Here are a few deities associated with the hawk...

Hawk Meaning Associated with Mythological Gods

Apollo:
As Greek sun-god, it makes sense the hawk is one of his sacred symbols, because the hawk is a solar bird. Meaning, the hawk is affiliated with the sun, which gives it Apollonian qualities such as: Radiance, Clarity, Intelligence, Growth, and Healing. As sun symbols, Apollo and hawk are symbolic of renewal, as the sun rising each day is iconic of daily rebirth every morning. Apollo, and his companion the hawk were also considered to have powers of protection, and were called upon to shelter Greek citizens from harm.

Horus:
Egyptian sun god, the peregrine falcon is often associated with Horus, but so too was the hawk. Hawk and Horus have specific connections with death ceremonies. According to historical accounts, a hawk was released at the time of interment to illustrate the flight of the soul through the realms of the afterlife. This hawk-release was typically performed for royalty, and definitely for pharaohs. In this facet of cultural belief, as with Norse, the hawk is a representative of the soul.

Valkyrie:
Although not goddesses, they were immortals. Beautiful, bold, warrioresque women of Norse mythology, Valkyries gave vital assistance to Odin. Their primary function was to return the souls of fallen warriors back from the battlefield and into the Norse 'homeland', Asgard. The hawk is connected to Valkyries because these immortal women were reputed to be shape-shifters. Valkyries preferred to take on the form of swans, crows, horses and...you guessed it...hawks when morphing from human to animal. They transformed themselves mostly to disguise themselves and slip through enemy lines in order to gather up the souls of their brethren in arms who had been slain. In this light, the hawk is symbolic of transformation, and by association with Valkyrie shape-shifting, receives the title of "protector of souls". We also pick up on that strong element of partnership with the hawk allowing these Norse beauties to take their form and return fallen warriors back to Hall of the Slain (Valhalla).

Hawk Totem Meaning
Hawk Meaning as an Animal Totem

Hawk totems are extraordinarily effective at protection. They are kind of like raptor-angels. They keep watch over those who hold an affinity for them (and vice versa). They tend to arrange energy in such a way so that danger or bad choices are either made known to their people, or are avoided altogether.

If the hawk is your totem, you are extremely perceptive. You see things others miss. Your vision goes beyond the physical too - you have a knack for seeing into the souls of people you deal with. You might call it a gift of intuition. You just have a sense, or an 'aerial view' into what is going on in the hearts of people. This is a great trait, but the downside to hawk people with this gift is that you tend to be way too forthcoming with your observations. Being naturally direct and candid personality types, hawk-people will make pointed statements about very sensitive issues that they've picked up by their powers of perception. Word of advice: Be delicate and diplomatic with your deductions.

Perhaps it is their unyielding honesty that makes hawk-people admirable partners. People who have hawk as their totem make outstanding mates, friends, co-workers, lovers, sister, brothers etc. They are loyal, honest and direct. Typically, you always know where you stand with a hawk-person, and others find this refreshing in a world of mind-gamers. Hawk-partners are also very protective, and will defend their compatriots to a fierce degree.

Those with the hawk as their totem are also visionaries. They look above the problem (another 'aerial view'), for solutions. They are expert problem solvers because they aren't part of the problem - they aren't stuck in the issue. Rather, they rise above it, and in an elevated state they are able to see answers most might overlook.

Hawk-people are very sharp, witty and intelligent too. This of course helps in addressing daily challenges, and further secures them as a 'great catch' in partnerships. There's a downside though. Sometimes hawk-folks get big for their britches, and have a bit of a superiority complex. It's easy to understand. These are regal people with confidence, acuity, drive and focus. They are often over-achievers, and accomplish amazing tasks. Nevertheless, if you identify with these traits, it might behoove you to come down from the heavens and spend a little time on land. Being humble, and practicing humility is one of hawk-people's greatest challenges.

Hawk meaning as a totem also deals with vision. Because your totem is an air-affiliated bird, you might find you are highly imaginative. You may be accused of having 'your head in the clouds' too often. Hawk people can be major dreamers. This isn't a bad thing - often you are the architects of new worlds, builders of amazing things. Engineers, teachers, inventers, writers and artists are common occupations for those who claim the hawk as their guide.

Whether your associate the hawk as your totem or not, it's a good idea to spend some time observing the hawk in Nature. The hawk has tremendous lessons to teach us, and communing with this bird in Nature is a fast-track to tapping into profound hawk meaning.

Symbolic Hawk Meaning and Hawk Totem Meaning

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 17, 2014)

hawks are beautiful.... most do not realize a hawk must dive onto its prey.....so small ass sparrows and small birds know this...when the hawks get near their nests...they will get above the hawk and dive bomb him....over and over....it is amazing to see those little birds hit the hawk in the back knowing he can do nothing...they simply avoid being below him and save their babies....

so even the mighty hawk has its weak points


----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)

I think this will be my last drawing of medicine cards. Not much interest, so...to those that enjoyed them....thank you for participating. 

With that said...the final message for 3/18/14 is from Elephant:

Elephant Animal Totem: Ancient Power, Strength, Royalty

Elephant is a wise totem which embodies strength and power. An Elephant will give you insight into the power of the three feminine energies: maiden, mother and old wise woman (or crone). Through the use of fragrances and incense, Elephant can guide you to new energies and power. Elephant also gives you a thirst for knowledge and understanding. Family is very important to Elephant, especially the very young and the very old. Elephants care for their elderly rather than push them aside and very protective of their young. They have a soft spot for the weak and helpless. Loyalty is another quality that Elephant teaches. How to remain loyal no matter what anyone says about your friend or family member. For Elephant, they always come first.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Elephant Meaning and Symbolism
Symbolic elephant meaning deals primarily with strength, honor, stability and patience, among other attributes.

To the Hindu way of thought, the elephant is found in the form of Ganesha who is the god of luck, fortune, protection and is a blessing upon all new projects. Ganesha in all his magnificently vibrant elephant glory, is intent on bulldozing obstacles on your behalf (funnily, male elephants are termed "bulls").

In many western cultures, the elephant meaning pertains to themes of...

Symbolic Elephant Meaning

Reliability
Dignity
Power
Royalty
Pride
In Christian symbolism the elephant is an icon of temperance, patience, and chastity.

As a Chinese symbol, the elephant is considered a symbol of:

Asian Elephant Meanings

happiness
longevity
good luck
Some Asian cultures also believe the elephant is a cosmic creature, and carries the world upon it?s back (much like the tortoise does in some tribal Native American myths).

As a dream animal, elephants come into our dreams it is a message that we are able to deal with any obstacle we are faced with at this time. Dream elephants represent power, sovereignty, stability, and stead-fastness. If you dream that you are riding an elephant this suggests you have a tendancy to be the leader of the family, and others are heavily depending on you. If you dream of elephants in a circus this suggests you have a cavalier attitude about a situation in your life and you may want to invest more attention to it.

We gather more symbolic meaning of elephant by observing it in nature. Specifically, the elephant is considered a symbol of responsibility because it takes great care and responsibility of its offspring as well as their elders.

The elephant also has immense determination and loyalty - always standing up for others and always defending members of the group in its natural habitat.

Elephants also express advanced sensitivity and social connection, particularly during time of death - they travel to a specific place upon their death - fulfilling personal responsibility - even at the end of their days.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 18, 2014)

please dont stop i think more look at this than you realize....elephants are good luck with their trucks up....up....lol


----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)

I love elephants. I thought it a great ending to a fabu thread, myself. And yes...what little collectible I have left in elephants....all trunks are up!

If you ever feel the need to know what animal is wanting to speak to you, Bones...just pm or @ me. I will draw for your personal messenger. 
 [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 20, 2014)

i hate to see this thread end....but like many nice thread in usmb.....it ends.....

thanks gracie!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

I think it needs to be resurrected cuz things are getting wacko here at USMB. 

So....I will pull one tonight for USMB for tomorrow. Listen to the message, people. Or not.

And for those who do not believe......got a question for ya:

Are you a cat person? Do you believe your cat loves you at least knows you love him/her?
How about dog people? Horse people? Animal Rescue people? do you believe animals have souls, are capable of love, have understanding? If so...why is it so difficult to believe they reach out to *us* in a spiritual way? They can, and do. Pretty sure everyone has a story about their furkid or an animal that "spoke" to them. Well, they speak to me too. And when I draw that card it is not for just me. It is for the denizens of USMB. All of us.

Ok. Just wanted to put that in there. Not sure how long I will continue doing this, but something (maybe whichever being I pull from the deck tonight?) is telling me to start in again. So...I will.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

Today's messenger is from GROUSE, contrary (upside down):

Drawing the grouse medicine card in the reverse position signals a dissipation of energy and lack of control and disipline. It is  symbolic  of a lost connection to the Source, and signifies a lack of clear intent behind an outpouring of energy. You may feel like you are in a tailspin or going down the drain. Confront confusion either in yourself or in others who mayb e in the picture. Exame the way your energy may be causing friction, sparks, or a convolution of a situation that needs clarification. Work towards harnessing your energy and directing towards clearly defined goals. Such is the nature of te Sacred Grouse Dance.

In using this sacred dance as a tool to right contrary Grousse, you may also find that is a tool to center or ground you. In grounding, you are once again connecting to Mother Earth and balancing out the spinning in your head. If you have become so involved with an idea or problem that are no longer seeing it clearly, you may feel dizzy, or lacking in concentraion. This is a sign that you have entered the thought-universe and are not connected to physcial reality. You need grounding if this occurs. Dancing or walking will put you back in  touch with Earth and your body. Grouse may then teach you how to notice the energy flows that put you in harmony and balance with body, mind and spirit.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Grouse Animal Totem: Sacred Spiral, Sacred Dance

Grouse medicine is the medicine of personal power. Of letting loose and being spontaneous. Grouse is connected to the Sacred Spiral, one of the oldest known symbols of personal power. It can give you personal vision and enlightenment. Awaken your Grouse medicine by mediating and visualizing spirals of energy surrounding you. Dancing with spiral movements will also help release this power. Dance freely with drumming as your background music. This will open a new flow of energy into your life. Dancing a circle is the act of creation. It will open a cone of power around you that you can tap into. Revitalize yourself and your life with this power and energy.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I think this will be my last drawing of medicine cards. Not much interest, so...to those that enjoyed them....thank you for participating.
> 
> With that said...the final message for 3/18/14 is from Elephant:
> 
> ...



I love elephants. There was an entire Nature special on a family of elephants. This is a clip where the matriach Echo's baby Ebony was kidnapped by a rival matriarch.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIOjWtm-bZo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIOjWtm-bZo[/ame]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Today's messenger is from GROUSE, contrary (upside down):
> 
> Drawing the grouse medicine card in the reverse position signals a dissipation of energy and lack of control and disipline. It is  symbolic  of a lost connection to the Source, and signifies a lack of clear intent behind an outpouring of energy. You may feel like you are in a tailspin or going down the drain. Confront confusion either in yourself or in others who mayb e in the picture. Exame the way your energy may be causing friction, sparks, or a convolution of a situation that needs clarification. Work towards harnessing your energy and directing towards clearly defined goals. Such is the nature of te Sacred Grouse Dance.
> 
> ...



Distant cousin of the grouse is the African Guinea fowl. 






Early one Sunday morning I was out riding my motorbike on the back country roads when a pair which had been roosting in the trees overnight decided to head across the road for breakfast. Encountering a pair of them at head height at 60 mph is not something I was expecting. I ducked and neither the birds nor I were hurt but it was a close encounter.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

I plan to do a little dance later today. Maybe even in circles. The neighbors will think I am bonkers, but that's ok. I have my ankle bells so I may as well be extra bonkers.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 12, 2014)

Excellent thread.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 13, 2014)

I had actually forgotten about this thread, but you reminded me, Gracie! Please don't stop drawing cards. I read all the messages even if I may not comment.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 13, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Actually, I forgot until just now. Hang on a sec and I will draw for today.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Today, 4/13/14, our message is from Turtle..upside down (contrary):

Pulling theTurtle card in the reverse means that Mother Earth is calling you to reconnect in some way. If you have become flippant and forgotten to place waste in its proper place instead of throwing it out the car window, she is calling. If you have felt alone in your time of need, she is calling. If you have been struggling financially or have little to eat, or if you have desired a child and see no pregnancy in the near future, she is your medicine...use it. You are not alone...ever. You are a child of Earth. All acts of pleasure, joy, and abundance are given by the Mother of the creative force. use her energy to aid you, and you will be healed enought to share this energy with others.
The idea of a Turtle helplessly trying to right itself after it has been flipped upside down can also symbolize contrary Turtle. You are not a victim, and you are not helpless no matter how much it may seem like this is the case in your present situation. To right the ill-dignified Turtle, you need only list the things you are grateful for, and from that  grateful place in your heart, look for the abundance of alternatives that Mother Earth gives.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Right side up turtle meaning:

Turtle Animal Totem: Mother Earth

Turtle is the oldest symbol for the Earth. It is the personification of goddess energy and the eternal Earth itself. If you have a Turtle totem, you must be mindful of returning to the Earth what she has given you. Honor the creative source within you. Use water and earth energies to create a harmonious flow in your life. Ask the Earth for assistance and her riches will pour forth. If a Turtle totem shows up in your life, slow down the pace of your life. Bigger, stronger, faster are not always the best ways to reach your goals. Turtle is fine teacher of the art of grounding. When you learn to ground yourself to Earth's power and strength, you place focus on your thoughts and actions and use the Earth's limitless energies rather than your own to accomplish your will.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Symbolic Turtle Meanings

Those with the turtle as their animal totem can relate to the "sure and steady" message this creature brings to our lives.

It is also a powerful totem for protection as withdrawing into it's shell is an amazing self-defense mechanism.

The turtle has few predators, which gives it an innocent energy. This also increases its lifespan, and so holds the symbolic meaning for longevity in many cultures.

Did you know the turtle is one of the oldest living animal ancestors walking on the earth today? The oldest fossils of turtles are dated at over 200 million years old. This is highly symbolic. It indicates the turtle is a symbol of longevity, endurance, persistence, and the continuation of life (sometimes against incredible odds).

-Ever hear of the old adage "slow and steady wins the race."? Not only is the turtle's walking pace sure and steady, but so is its insistence at being a part of biological life on this earth. Something to consider when connecting with the turtle as a guide and mentor in living a dynamic, long life.

Animal Symbolism of the Turtle

Order
Creation
Patience
Strength
Stability
Longevity
Innocence
Endurance
Protection
Because of its seemingly wide-eyed, long-lived, carefree attitude the turtle is often thought to be the wisest of souls among the animal kingdom. We would all do well to take this as a lesson and move at our own pace as the turtle does.

Furthermore, the turtle takes its wisdom one day at a time - not reacting, simply accepting and moving on in its natural methods. Again, this is a powerful analogy for humankind, and we would benefit from adopting the same behavior pattern.

Tutles share an association with water, which lends meanings of motion, intuition and emotion to the myriad of more symbolic meanings of the turtle.

Other Symbolic Meanings Associated with the Turtle

Water
Winter
Humidity
Venus (Roman)
Aphrodite (Greek)
Northern directions
Lunar (moon aspect)
Femininity
In China and Japan the turtle is a symbol for longevity. Furthermore, in Asian myth the turtle represents cosmic order.

Cosmic Orders of the Turtle

Its shell is symbolic of the heavens
Its body symbolic of the earth
Its undershell represents the underworld.
Furthermore, it is considered to have brought about the creation of the universe from its parts.

What's more, the turtle is a symbol of motherhood and creation. You can read more about that here.

Divination or foretelling has been known to be conducted by reading a turtle's shell and underbelly. These parts of the turtle are said to depict a map of the stars and sacred writings. Furthermore, most turtle shells are divided into thirteen sections which is associated with the thirteen phases of the moon in a year.

Animal Symbolism: Meaning of the Turtle

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g385oWFh21E]Swimming with Green Sea Turtle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

Today's message is from BEAR, *contrary* (reversed or upside down):

If you have drawn Bear reversed, your internal dialogue may have confused your perception of your true goals. In seeking answers or advice from others, you may have placed your own feelings and knowing aside. This time has come to regain your authority, for no one knows better than yourswelf what is proper and timely for your evolution. Reclaim the power of knowing. Find joy in the silence and richness of the mothers womb. Allow the thoughts of confusion to be laid to rest as clarity emerges from the West, nurturing your dreams as the Earth Mother nourishes us all.
Bear in  the contrary position is teaching you that only throught being your own advisor can you attain your true goals. Anything less than the doing of that which gives you the most joy is denial. To achieve happiness you must know yourself. To know yourself is to know your body, your mind, and your spirit. Use your strengths to overcome your weaknesses and know that both are necessary in your evolution. 
Journey with Bear to the quietness of your cave and hibernate in silence. Dream your dreams and own them. Then in strength you will be ready to discover the honey waiting in the Tree of Life.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bear meaning, right side up:

Bear Animal Totem: Caution, Healing, Leadership

The power of the Bear totem is the power of introspection. The answers to all our questions lie within us. Each of us has the capacity to quiet the mind, enter the silence and know. Just as the bear hibernates during the winter, people with a Bear totem will be quieter during the winter months. But they must awaken in the spring and seek whatever opportunities are around them. When you have a Bear totem, you are being guided to a leadership role. You must be fearless in defending your beliefs. The Bear also encourages you to exercise your abilities as a natural healer.  (Note: Polar Bear has its own entry.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I got a lot of feedback from a cheeky bear post I made on my blog, and realized I had not given proper space to symbolic bear meaning here on WYS.com.

When we contemplate symbolic bear meanigns, we might think the bear may hold many contradictions, and we'd be right to think such.

On the one hand, we get a picture of tranquility with the bear, and on the other, it's a symbol for warrior and power.

There are more juxtapositions when observing the bear in nature. Although omnivore (meat and veggie eater), the bear prefers a banal diet filled with sweet snacks like berries. Further, the bear seems heartily content to languish in sunny spots where it can stretch and snooze in leisure. We observe an amicable, mellow, easy-going energy with the bear when all conditions are favorable.

Symbolic Bear Meaning - A Quick Keyword List:

Bravery
Peace
Resurrection
Powerful
Benevolence
Sovereignty
Motherhood
Duality
As a Totem Animal, the bear will carry many messages for us. These messages can be profoundly meaningful, and guide us through some tough times in our lives. Take a look at these symbolic attributes of the bear, and see if they offer you illumination in your life circumstances. If so, the bear may be (or has been) coming forth as a totem guide for you at this time in your life. To be sure, the bear has much to teach us, here are just a few lesson we can take from the bear:

Symbolic Bear Meaning
Potential Messages the Bear Offers Us

Patience and Connection
Hibernating with our ideas or projects until a better time presents itself. Further, bear will speak to you about connecting to both earth-based energy and celestial (sun/moon) forces. Tapping into the bear will also allow you to tap into the wax, wane and flow of life.

Confidence and Authority
By its physical presence, the bear reminds us we can be larger than life if we raise ourselves up to our inherent status. Moreover, no one questions the bear. This kind of authoritative presence will be a lesson the bear can impart.

Nurturing and Protection
We intuit these attributes by the commitment bear mothers make to their offspring. Whether your offspring is in children or ideals, the bear will lend you the determination required for rearing up strong results.
The bear is a consummate mother, caring for her young with observable devotion. Indeed, the bear is a symbol of motherhood and child protection, as I discuss on my page about Native American bear meaning here.

However, there is a unfathomable power surging just beneath the surface of the bear is potentially explosive. Bear has imminent domain, and when it deems that space altered, it is fully prepared to defend. Woe be to the one who provokes the wrath of the bear. In this powerfully impressive display of defense and aggression we pick up bear meanings of sovereignty, courage and themes of the warrior.

To wit, in Scandinavian legend the bear was an aspect of the god Odin, and Berserkers were known to wear bearskins to enhance their ferocity in battle. Such vicious looking warriors were insured a victory.

We see more bear-dressing in the cult following of Artemis. She is a Greek huntress, and her maiden devotees would don bear dressings as a symbol of hunting prowess and power.

Symbolic Bear Meaning
The First Peoples of North America were known to do this too as I cite on my page about symbolic bear meanings to the Native American mind.

Bear meanings continue to be symbolic of bravery as Germanic and Celtic deities Artio and Thor are often depicted with the bear. Indeed, the bear is a tremendous symbol of the warrior and bravery to the ancient Celts.

Although Celtic lore indicates the bear is grounded in a heroic aspect, we also see it connected to the Celtic goddess Berne where we pick up lunar symbolism.

Bear meanings associated with the moon continue in Pueblo lore in which the bear is connected to underground temples. Here the bear is said to oversee the movements of the night, and lives in time with the Native Indian cycles of the moon.

In fact, many ancient peoples understood the connection of the moon and the bear because of the bear's hibernation patterns. But more importantly, our nature-savvy ancestors recognized the dual nature of the bear.

To explain, the nature-based mindset followed the "sleeping" (hibernating) and "waking" nature of the bear and assigned specific meaning to each of these phases of the bear's life. To demonstrate:

Hibernating Bear Symbolism

Yin
Moon
Winter
Inaction
Feminine
Darkness
Introspection
Subconscious
The Awakening Bear Symbolism

Yang
Solar
Action
Masculine
Spring/Summer
Lightness
Extroversion
Consciousness
Symbolic Bear Meaning
In this respect we clearly see the bear wearing two faces of symbolism.

From this illustration we also recognize a theme of resurrection. After a long period of deep, introspective (even death-like) comatose span of inaction - the bear emerges, victorious and driven to sustain its life (with prime focus on feeding itself and its offspring after hibernating).

This correspondence with solar and lunar duplicity continues in alchemical tradition where the bear is considered a symbol of transformation. The bear is a powerful symbol of prime matter in alchemy too. Ancient alchemists observed the scent of a bear far outlasts its presence in caves. This caters to an energetic resonance that remains in practices. In other words, if in ritual a powerful balancing effect was required the bear would be a advantageous alchemical animal within the Work.

The bear is showcased in countless cultures because it is undeniably dynamic in energy and stature. These are just a few of the myriad of symbolic observations and bear meanings we can mine from this amazingly diverse animal.

Symbolic Bear Meaning

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION],
What does the spider card say? I had one walking across my hand yesterday while I was sitting at the computer desk. I have no idea where it came from, it was just there all of the sudden.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Spider Animal Totem: Creativity and Weaver of Fate

A spider totem teaches you balance --between past and future, physical and spirit, male and female. She is strength and gentleness combined. She awakens creative sensibilities and reminds you that the past is always interwoven with the future. Tarantulas (and all spiders) are the keepers of the primordial alphabet and can teach you how to write creatively. Her body is shaped like the number 8 and she has 8 legs, which is symbol of infinite possibilities of creation. Her 8 legs represent the 4 winds of change and the four directions of the medicine wheel. Spider's message is that you are an infinite being who will continue to weave patterns of life and living throughout time. Do not fail to see the eternal plan of creation. Those who weave magic with the written word usually have this totem.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Spider Symbolism

The Spider is an ancient symbol of mystery, power and growth.

We take our first lesson from the ancient symbol of the Spider by contemplating its web.

Just as the Spider weaves a web, so too must we weave our own lives. The Spider symbol meaning here serves as a reminder that our choices construct our lives. When the Spider appears to us, it is a message to be mindful of the choices we are making - and ask ourselves:

Questions The Spider Asks of Us

How are my choices affecting my life?
How can my choices improve my life?
How are my choices affecting others in my life?
Not only do Spiders and their webs draw attention to our life choices, they also give us an overview of how we can manipulate our thinking in order to construct the life we wish to live.

Spiders do this by calling our awareness to the amazing construction of their webs. Fully functional, practical, and ingenious in design - Spider webs serve as homes, food storage, egg incubators - seemingly limitless in their functionality.

When we consider this ingenious diversity, we can also consider the web-like construct of our own lives. How are we designing the most effective life?

When we see our decisions, choices and actions as far-reaching, effective tools in life - we can see how we weave a web that can either serve us or enslave us. The Spider symbol meaning beckons us to be mindful of our behaviors - be smart about the life we weave for ourselves.

We can derive more Spider symbol meaning when we consider certain subtle characteristics that represent ancient symbols of infinity.

The infinity symbol meanings occur when we consider most Spiders have eight eyes and all have eight legs. The number eight is also a symbol of infinity or lemniscate (an eight turned on its side). Also, the vibrational frequency indicates the meaning of number eight involves cycles, passage of time, and evolution.

Symbolic Spider Meanings

Cunning
Progressive
Female
Cyclical
Rebirth
Death
Crafty
Resourceful
Creation
Protection
Fate
In Native American symbolism, the Spider is a symbol of protection against torrential storms. In yet other Native American lore accounts, the Spider (personified as the Grandmother) was the teacher and protector of esoteric wisdom.

The meaning of Spider in India is associated with Maya. The term Maya comes from the Sanskrit root "Ma" which means no form or limit. The term Maya describes the illusory nature of appearances. The Spider&#8217;s association with Maya brings about the understanding that not all things are as they appear to be.

The Spider symbol meaning in Egypt, is akin to Neith, a complex deity usually depicted with arrows as she is associated with hunting. Along with hunting, she is also associated with the creation, specifically the process of recreation in the dawning and dusking of each day. Neith is also a weaver, and is often shown with a shuttle in her hand (a tool used for weaving). It is this activity that gains her association with the Spider.

And of course, no conversation about the meaning of spiders is complete without discussing the Greek myth of Arachne, a mortal (although of noble stature) who was a spectacular weaver. Acclaim for her luscious lively looms spread over hill and dale and ultimately reached the immortal ears of Athena. Arachne claimed she was the best weaver, and thus prompted a challenge from Athena.

And so, they played a round of "dueling looms," but no one could confirm the victor. However, Arachne was quite smug about the whole process. So much so, that Athena smote her with a mighty blow of conscience and a dose of guilt. Arachne took the dosage hard, and could not live with the intense feelings of guilt and sorrow so she killed herself. Athena felt awful over the whole mess and decided to resurrect Arachne in the form of a spider so that she and all her offspring would forever be the best weavers of the universe. [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you so much, Gracie!!!

This is fascinating - I have some big decisions coming up, and there is a matter of clearing up some past issues. Sort of a spring cleaning, get rid of the junk and fix up what's useable. 

Yes, this makes things a good bit clearer, thanks again!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Tried to go to sleep, but didn't happen. I think I pulled a muscle in my back...or my chest muscle, while painting. I had to do a lot of reaching and since around 5pm, its been a sharp pain deep on the left side right under my chest bone. If my boob was still there, I'd be worried but it isn't there. And it's much deep than that. Sometimes it hits so hard I gasp. Not steady...just...BAM!....then little spasms..then BAM! again. No, I am not having a heart attack. No shortness of breath, left arm not hurting. Just my damn chest.  So..anyway...here I am. Still awake and I popped two advil to no avail.

Anyway..as I laid there..in the dark mind you....THREE moths landed on my face. One...ok. Just a fluke. But THREE? I had to get up and see what the hell they were saying:

Moth Animal Totem: Relationships; Sense of Smell

_Moths are messengers. When they fly around you in great numbers, expect a message to come to you. A single Moth flying around you can mean that what was hidden will be revealed. Moth can cut through confusion, so ask Moth for help when you are being pulled in many directions and are unsure of what project to tackle first. Moth gives you good instincts - when you meet someone, ask yourself if he/she "feels" right. If they feel wrong, walk away. Moth can help you attract a romantic partner; but be sure to trust your senses. If the person is wrong for you, you will feel that the attraction is wrong and may even be repelled by that person. However, if it does feel right, essential oils rather than perfumes or other man-made fragrances will enhance the attraction. Moths are nocturnal so if Moth is your totem you are more active during the evenings and nights._

and...........

_Moth Meanings in the Realms of Animal Symbolism

A friend of mine has been getting consistent visitations from the moth, and she asked me what I thought. This page is a result of a few meditations with the moth, and symbolic observations.
Moths have similar animal symbolism as butterflies, but have a few distinguishing characteristics that set it far apart from its winged relative.

Namely, the moth is a nocturnal creature, whereas the butterfly is diurnal.

It's important to note the symbolism of nocturnal creatures because night-time proclivities have specific philosophical meanings.

Nocturnal Animal Symbolism Includes:

Dreams
Shadows
Otherworldliness
Secret knowledge
Psychic awareness
We gather these symbolic attributes because night creatures conduct their life-sustaining activities in complete darkness.

As humans, we may translate this as symbolic of living our lives by intuitive feeling rather than physical sensory perception.

Philosophically speaking, night creatures do not tumble in the dark, and neither do humans. We use our dreams, our awareness, and our deeper, inner knowing to navigate through the darkest hours of our lives.

Faith is another tool we use to move through shadowy times of uncertainty, and the moth also shares this aspect. The moth never questions provision. She has complete faith that all of her needs will be meet each night.

A Quick-List of Symbolic Moth Meanings

Vulnerability
Determination
Concealment
Attraction
Subtlety
Intuition
Faith
Even in navigation, when we observe the moth to fly into artificial light or flames, the moth demonstrates its faith and determination.

It is still unproven as to why the moth is driven to light - but the best hypothesis is that the moth navigates by lunar light. In the absence of moonlight, the moth moves to the next best thing: man-made light.

Even at the risk of loosing its life, the moth is ever-vigilant in following its path of light. This may also serve as a moral to us to keep our own vigilance, but not fall victim of blind faith.

Here we see a fragile vulnerability in the moth. The moon is her mother, and she will follow her course at all cost. This makes her open to distraction, vulnerable to harm. Here we may find another message to adjust our course as our path indicates rather than drive forward without heeding important signs along the way.

As a creature of the night, and by her navigational devices, we see the moth is highly influenced by the power of the moon. This aspect ties in with animal symbolism of intuition, and psychic awareness.

Indeed, those with the moth totem will find this creature a magnificent assistant in developing higher awareness, and psychic enhancement.

However, with higher perception we sometimes overstep into the realm of confusion. It is important to seat ourselves in grounding foundations when we step in-tune with the lunar aspects of the moth. In other words, fly high with the moth - but always have a clear runway for happy, safe landings.

The moth continues to be under the influence in matters of love. She emits pheromones that are powerfully strong, attracting her male counterpart through the dark nights. These scented trails can be followed for remarkable distances.

More Moth Meanings

Suggestion
Attraction
Allure
The female moth is subtle in her scent, wafting out like a loving tendril pulling in her mate. She has no doubt about her ability to attract her lover (those pheromones are powerfully effective!). Us humans would do well to follow the same cue. We do not have to be overt in our advances to attract our mates. Rather, the art of subtle allure can be learned from the moth.

A master of disguise, the moth can blend in to the point of invisibility. This is a metaphor for us to use our environment to our advantage, blend in when necessary, adjust and adapt when the situation requires it._

And yes...I cupped all three and got up, set them free into the night...and then checked my resources on what Moth(s) are whispering to me.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Now that Moth(s) are back outside doing their thang..I think I will try again to doze off. Stuff to do tomorrow and I need to get up early.

Night night folks.


----------



## Gracie (May 4, 2014)

I pulled a card early. Today's messenger (actually, this is for 11:25pm PST 5/3/14 to 11:25pm PST 5/4/14) is from ELEPHANT.

Elephant Animal Totem: Ancient Power, Strength, Royalty

Elephant is a wise totem which embodies strength and power. An Elephant will give you insight into the power of the three feminine energies: maiden, mother and old wise woman (or crone). Through the use of fragrances and incense, Elephant can guide you to new energies and power. Elephant also gives you a thirst for knowledge and understanding. Family is very important to Elephant, especially the very young and the very old. Elephants care for their elderly rather than push them aside and very protective of their young. They have a soft spot for the weak and helpless. Loyalty is another quality that Elephant teaches. How to remain loyal no matter what anyone says about your friend or family member. For Elephant, they always come first.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Elephant Meaning and Symbolism
Symbolic elephant meaning deals primarily with strength, honor, stability and patience, among other attributes.

To the Hindu way of thought, the elephant is found in the form of Ganesha who is the god of luck, fortune, protection and is a blessing upon all new projects. Ganesha in all his magnificently vibrant elephant glory, is intent on bulldozing obstacles on your behalf (funnily, male elephants are termed "bulls").

In many western cultures, the elephant meaning pertains to themes of...

Symbolic Elephant Meaning

Reliability
Dignity
Power
Royalty
Pride
In Christian symbolism the elephant is an icon of temperance, patience, and chastity.

As a Chinese symbol, the elephant is considered a symbol of:

Asian Elephant Meanings

happiness
longevity
good luck
Some Asian cultures also believe the elephant is a cosmic creature, and carries the world upon it?s back (much like the tortoise does in some tribal Native American myths).

As a dream animal, elephants come into our dreams it is a message that we are able to deal with any obstacle we are faced with at this time. Dream elephants represent power, sovereignty, stability, and stead-fastness. If you dream that you are riding an elephant this suggests you have a tendancy to be the leader of the family, and others are heavily depending on you. If you dream of elephants in a circus this suggests you have a cavalier attitude about a situation in your life and you may want to invest more attention to it.

We gather more symbolic meaning of elephant by observing it in nature. Specifically, the elephant is considered a symbol of responsibility because it takes great care and responsibility of its offspring as well as their elders.

The elephant also has immense determination and loyalty - always standing up for others and always defending members of the group in its natural habitat.

Elephants also express advanced sensitivity and social connection, particularly during time of death - they travel to a specific place upon their death - fulfilling personal responsibility - even at the end of their days.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gracie (Jun 10, 2015)

Maybe I will start this up again. At least it will give some ammo to a few who can't decide whether to be decent human beings or ...not.

I'll muse on it. Maybe some animals have a few messages. Even dead ones.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 12, 2015)

To refresh your memories of my intent of this thread, read the OP again.

Today's message is from COYOTE, contrary/reversed (card came upside down):

If Coyote appears in the reversed position, you can be assured that he is going to be contrary and a pain in your side. Look around yourself and watch which direction he is coming from. If Coyote is approaching you from the outside, beware of this master of illusion. Coyote may put you in his spell and take you to a briar patch to pick berries. It will be a painful lesson for you if you follow him. Coyote reversed can appear in your life as a supposed all-knowing teacher, a scam artist, a get rich quick business planner, a rare coin salesperson, a femme fatal, a movie producer, a television evangelist, a swamp land realtor, a politician, or anyone who wants you to follow their lead. Coyote is not he recommended business partner or lover.

Contrary Coyote may signal a time when everything you touch backfires. All your jokes may be exploding in your face. In this reversed position, Coyote also signals a time to be aware of the intentions of others, and to look for the boomerang you thew at another person coming back to knock you from behind. Someone else's trick may be on you, or there could be deception in the wind. Whatever Coyote reversed has conjured up, it could be coming from any direction. Remember, this joker is always wild.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Bump for tonight, midnight PST. Actually, 12:01. I will draw a card for the denizens of USMB and that will be our message for Saturday to muse on, from whatever animal I pull from the deck. 

Be back at a bit after midnight. Gotta draw the card, then look up the meaning, then type. So..around 12:15am pst, give or take.


----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)

I am late for the party, cuz I dunno what this is.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Read the OP


----------



## Kat (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes ma'am.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

It explains it all. And less typing on my part, lol.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 20, 2016)

Kat said:


> I am late for the party, cuz I dunno what this is.


its when gracie post some animal worship stuff and we all secretly make fun of her.


shh, don't tell


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

But you still THINK about it, dontcha?

And it is not animal "worship". It is listening to their messages. Or not.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> But you still THINK about it, dontcha?
> 
> And it is not animal "worship". It is listening to their messages. Or not.


the only one I think about is Rabbit - A Message from one of our Spirit Animals with some onions


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Be nice, TT.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Be nice, TT.


What!?

rabbit is very lean, so you need to saute it properly.


besides, he thinks it's funny


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

sigh


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Message from Mountain Lion (aka cougar, puma, panther) for 2/20/16, non contrary:

Mountain Lion can be a very difficult power totem for you to have, because it places you in a position to be a target for the problems of others. You could be blamed for things going wrong, or for always taking charge when others cannot or you could become the perfect justification for the insecurities of others.
If you have pulled the card of Mountain Lion, you may be asked to review the purpose behind your personal beliefs. You may need to discover wheather or not your plans include a pride of cubs wanting to be like you or to share in your dreams. If you are already a leader, the question may be whether or not the time has come to push the cubs out of the cave (metaphorically).
In assuming the place of power that Mountain Lion affords, you must constantly be aware of keeping peace. However, you can never make everyone happy unless you lie to yourself or others. This is human nature. Therefore, the first responsibility of leadership is to tell the truth. Know it and live it, and your example will filter down to the tiniest cub in the pride. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

More about Mountain Lion:

The panther animal totem is a very powerful and protective presence. If you have this creature as your totem, you are blessed to have such a fierce and aggressive guardian with you.

The panther is a symbol of courage, valor and power. The panther has also sometimes associated with the sun, and solar vibrancy in some cultures (South American, and Central American).

Individuals with panther totem s are usually people who come into this world with a spiritual knowing - a deeper understanding of spiritual things. These people often are very intuitive, psychic, and many are artistically inclined.
The panther animal totem asks us these questions...

Questions the Panther Totem Poses

What is my Shadow Self trying to tell me?

Are my passions helping or hindering me at this time?

Am I still on the right spiritual path for myself?

Am I suppressing latent desires?

Am I putting others' needs before my own to the point of self-neglect?

Am I being mindful of my movements - both physical and emotional?

Am I being defensive? Who or what am I protecting and why?
When the panther animal totem comes to us (whether it be in the form of images or real sightings) we must begin paying attention to the strength of our inner being - our internal fortitude, and the condition of our spiritual strength and valor. Panthers also beckon us to consider our darker side - analyze this side of ourselves and determine its motivation.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Another source:

Using leadership power wisely and without ego 
Balancing power, intention, strength 
Gaining self-confidence 
Freedom from guilt 
Cunning
For the Zunis of Turtle Island (Southwest United States), Cougar was the Master Hunter, known for its high intelligence, its knowledge of other animal and life forms, its physical prowess, its strength of will, and its intuitive ability. Cougar sees the maintenance of its territory as essential for its survival. Poshaiankia, the father of the Medicine Societies, designated Cougar the duty of carrying messages from humans to the higher spirits, because of this animal’s personal power, superior knowledge, strength of will, and steadfastness. Therefore, Cougar represents the link between ourselves and the most powerful spirits in Zuni Mythology: Mother Earth, Father Sky, and the Originator of All.


----------



## waltky (Feb 20, 2016)

possum would settle...

... fer a free balogna sammich.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2016)

Who is Possum?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 20, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Who is Possum?


Grannys pet


----------

